# The "Raw Oyster" Drivelr # 59



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

I love raw oysters.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2013)

Apalachicola Bay Oysters are the best!! 

Excellent choice of music for this one!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Great tune!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Apalachicola Bay Oysters are the best!!
> 
> Excellent choice of music for this one!!



Evening Mr. RUTTN and thank you.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have lived all my life on the coast and thought our oysters were the best.

My wife is Loozanna cajun and after 25yrs. of going to her home i have to admit that gulf La. oysters are the best.
That and those cajuns can cook!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

I had some from Apalachicola last weekend and they were absoulutely delicious.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, i just finished cleaning up about 300 jigheads. Now the hard part comes with painting and tying them all. Hands hurt after snipping the overpour off, so i'm gonna call it a night. See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, i just finished cleaning up about 300 jigheads. Now the hard part comes with painting and tying them all. Hands hurt after snipping the overpour off, so i'm gonna call it a night. See ya'll tomorrow!



Would you trade some for some Bacon?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 18, 2013)

#39??? Dawg, check your math ... you're off a few.  We ain't talkin' birthdays here!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry for my Fat finger I will fix. I never claimed to be a good typer.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sorry for my Fat finger I will fix. I never claimed to be a good typer.



Uh I cant fix it. I need help from a Mod or my error will last forever. HELP


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 18, 2013)

Fixeded it.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sorry for my Fat finger I will fix. I never claimed to be a good typer.





KyDawg said:


> Uh I cant fix it. I need help from a Mod or my error will last forever. HELP





KyDawg said:


> Fixeded it.



Ahhhh ... that's better ... I can sleep now!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 18, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Fixeded it.


Glad you figured it out!!

Time for me to stumble of to bed!!!


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 19, 2013)

None of them nasty thangs for me!


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> None of them nasty thangs for me!



Snot of the sea .... No thanks.


Howdy Doo Chadeugene.


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 19, 2013)

slip said:


> Snot of the sea .... No thanks.
> 
> 
> Howdy Doo Chadeugene.



Here Here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I had some from Apalachicola last weekend and they were absoulutely delicious.


Not possible. No food item that is so slimy that it doesn't stay in your mouth long enough to be tasted before slipping away into your gullet can be considered "absolutely delicious". 

It's just not possible.


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not possible. No food item that is so slimy that it doesn't stay in your mouth long enough to be tasted before slipping away into your gullet can be considered "absolutely delicious".
> 
> It's just not possible.



I do agree!  Now a fried oyster on the other hand can be good if done correctly, but that can be said about most anything fries. I DESPISE onions, but I will chow down on some rings!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

There should be an award for being the first driveler to post after the white screen goes away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

On another note, looking at this weekends forecast, Robert must be planning on fishing or hunting or something outdoors.


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There should be an award for being the first driveler to post after the white screen goes away.



I have a feeling that most of these folks don't even know about the dreaded 4am white screen.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There should be an award for being the first driveler to post after the white screen goes away.




Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you, MC.  Shucks, You, Gobblin and I would have lots and lots of awards from the past days, weeks, months and years then.  It is a Royal pain with that dang "white screen" staring you in the face for 10-40 minutes sometimes.  Makes you feel helpless for sure.  99.9 % of the members here never even know about the white screen either.  They are still too busy "counting sheep"!!!  

Now where is that coffee?????   I hope Gobblin is enjoying the east side of the "swamp" this week and that he doesn't get lost down there.  Maybe he should be leaving a trail of breads crumbs so that he can find his way back to civilization.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On another note, looking at this weekends forecast, Robert must be planning on fishing or hunting or something outdoors.



You are right.  Robert is much better than any "rain dance" performer could ever be.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2013)

Not left yet EE so here is the morning brew due you.







For the 40'ers


----------



## Hankus (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On another note, looking at this weekends forecast, Robert must be planning on fishing or hunting or something outdoors.



Naw it's me this time


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep. Figures. Rain.

Nose is itchy and pouring. Throat scratchy. Went way too far up in the air last night but had a good time.

Can't wait for tonight. The company will be awesome!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> For the 40'ers






Hankus said:


> Naw it's me this time


Well, just like the crappie fishin, you did it right.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, just like the crappie fishin, you did it right.......



40 day self imposed 

btw, when do you think the storms will roll in on Friday?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

mornin y'all, I hope everyone has a great day today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> btw, when do you think the storms will roll in on Friday?


Why? You trying to pull a Robert also?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why? You trying to pull a Robert also?



No just hope to be out of the swamp by the time the rain starts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> No just hope to be out of the swamp by the time the rain starts.


Well, if you're in the swamp by about noon thirty or so on Thursday you should be safe.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning Gon drivelers. Who is ordering all this wet weather??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2013)

MMMMMMM...luv me some oysters with just a drop or two of hot sauce.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Gon drivelers. Who is ordering all this wet weather??


Blame it on Robert, he's always a good one for it. 

Turtlebug is gonna have to have pontoons on her Camry if she don't get home quick on Thursday. 

PS Gobblin: It's gonna be more than a swamp when this is done.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

Well my wife was off this past weekend and this one, I'm starting to think she needs to go back to work. I need some sun shiny days.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 19, 2013)

Quite a few of us forgot that we didn't have to be here until 8. I could've slept another 30 minutes or at least stopped and got a cappuccino. 

If God loves me, there will be a cappuccino machine around here.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2013)

I was gunna go do some turkey scoutin' this weekend. 

Guess I'll just have to break out the rain gear.......or just stay home in a warm dry house and cook up something tasty. HMMMMM...decisions.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blame it on Robert, he's always a good one for it.
> 
> Turtlebug is gonna have to have pontoons on her Camry if she don't get home quick on Thursday.
> 
> ...



Your a bundle of good news.     What I saw yesterday said coming in on Friday afternoon.   Who sped this system up?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Quite a few of us forgot that we didn't have to be here until 8. I could've slept another 30 minutes or at least stopped and got a cappuccino.
> 
> If God loves me, there will be a cappuccino machine around here.



You don't need no froo froo coffee. Just drink it black. 


See ya later


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blame it on Robert, he's always a good one for it.
> 
> Turtlebug is gonna have to have pontoons on her Camry if she don't get home quick on Thursday.
> 
> ...



is this just a big rain maker or do i need to get my chair and head to the roof again? brang on the lightnin strikes


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blame it on Robert, he's always a good one for it.
> 
> Turtlebug is gonna have to have pontoons on her Camry if she don't get home quick on Thursday.
> 
> ...



So, the weekday turkey scouting i had planned for tomorrow morning is out, i see. 
Morning, people! Bout to chug some coffee and had to work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> is this just a big rain maker or do i need to get my chair and head to the roof again? brang on the lightnin strikes


I'll sit with ya in the wind storms but i aint monkeyin around with that lightning.



rhbama3 said:


> So, the weekday turkey scouting i had planned for tomorrow morning is out, i see.
> Morning, people! Bout to chug some coffee and had to work.



Morning Bama


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I love raw oysters.


 You done good, son!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Not left yet EE so here is the morning brew due you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought you were leaving out today............. 


Hankus said:


> Naw it's me this time


 really?


turtlebug said:


> Yep. Figures. Rain.
> 
> Nose is itchy and pouring. Throat scratchy. Went way too far up in the air last night but had a good time.
> 
> Can't wait for tonight. The company will be awesome!


 *I* ain't got any pic's yet!!


blood on the ground said:


> mornin y'all, I hope everyone has a great day today.


 you too, blood!


mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Gon drivelers. Who is ordering all this wet weather??


uuummmm................ never mind...........


Sterlo58 said:


> MMMMMMM...luv me some oysters with just a drop or two of hot sauce.


 ya got that right!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blame it on Robert, he's always a good one for it.
> 
> Turtlebug is gonna have to have pontoons on her Camry if she don't get home quick on Thursday.
> 
> ...


 good lawd!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

im gettin hawngry! already thinkin lunch!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im gettin hawngry! already thinkin lunch!



when you gonna learn to stay out of da cafe in the morninNo No:



I do the same thing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> when you gonna learn to stay out of da cafe in the morninNo No:
> 
> 
> 
> I do the same thing.



 yep it is the reason! anyone want to split a 6pk of potted meat?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> im gettin hawngry! already thinkin lunch!



Me too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep it is the reason! anyone want to split a 6pk of potted meat?


ummmmm, no thanks. I'll be happy to split a bushel of oysters wiff ya. 



mudracing101 said:


> Me too.



really?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmm, no thanks. I'll be happy to split a bushel of oysters wiff ya.
> 
> 
> 
> really?!



Ya'll bout ready to do a bushel


----------



## kracker (Feb 19, 2013)

The last pic I post of my grandson, for a while...........maybe..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll bout ready to do a bushel


Sho is! 



kracker said:


> The last pic I post of my grandson, for a while...........maybe..
> 
> View attachment 716686



How precious.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is!
> 
> 
> 
> How precious.



Let me check some dates , i'll get back with ya. 
KEEBS!...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ummmmm, no thanks. I'll be happy to split a bushel of oysters wiff ya.
> 
> 
> 
> really?!


Now that would be good!! aint had none in a long time!


mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll bout ready to do a bushel


YEP!


kracker said:


> The last pic I post of my grandson, for a while...........maybe..
> 
> View attachment 716686



Good lookin boy you got there kracker!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho is!
> 
> 
> 
> How precious.



 thank ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Let me check some dates , i'll get back with ya.
> KEEBS!...



yea, KEEBS!



blood on the ground said:


> thank ya!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Let me check some dates , i'll get back with ya.
> KEEBS!...


 yes?


kracker said:


> The last pic I post of my grandson, for a while...........maybe..
> 
> View attachment 716686


Aaaaawwww, just got a text from LilD........ nurse said "Anytime now!"


blood on the ground said:


> Now that would be good!! aint had none in a long time!


We got a couple guys that are "master shuckers", you need to join us at a gathering!

Did ya'll hear?????? I'm Fixin to be a Granmaw!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> yea, KEEBS!


THIS time, no excuses, ya'll will stick around a bit longer!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes?
> 
> Aaaaawwww, just got a text from LilD........ nurse said "Anytime now!"
> 
> ...


Already????



Keebs said:


> THIS time, no excuses, ya'll will stick around a bit longer!



You too


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes?
> 
> Aaaaawwww, just got a text from LilD........ nurse said "Anytime now!"
> 
> ...



I would love to join in!!! 

Granmaw!!! again???


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I would love to join in!!!
> 
> Granmaw!!! again???


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 19, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> I have lived all my life on the coast and thought our oysters were the best.
> 
> My wife is Loozanna cajun and after 25yrs. of going to her home i have to admit that gulf La. oysters are the best.
> That and those cajuns can cook!!!



They can _fight,_ too!

St.Augustine arsters are the best, imho.Long shell = lotsa good, salty oysters!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Did ya'll hear?????? I'm Fixin to be a Granmaw!!!!!!!!



Wooooo Hooooooo    

"Gramma D"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes?
> 
> Aaaaawwww, just got a text from LilD........ nurse said "Anytime now!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Already????
> 
> You too


 yeah, it's kinda flown by.............sorta in a way ya might say...
 I will, promise........ I'll be showing my granboy off!


blood on the ground said:


> I would love to join in!!!
> 
> Granmaw!!! _*again*_???


 whatchuheard?????? I ain't got but one young'un by birth and she is just now getting ready to spit that boy out!


mudracing101 said:


>


 I know, right?!?!


crackerdave said:


> They can _fight,_ too!
> 
> St.Augustine arsters are the best, imho.Long shell = lotsa good, salty oysters!


 Hiya Dave!!!!!!!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Wooooo Hooooooo
> 
> "Gramma D"


 I'm STILL trying to figure out 1-what he needs to call me and 2- what I'm gonna call him, I ain't calling him "Jr." like his Mama & Daddy are planning on!No No:


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, it's kinda flown by.............sorta in a way ya might say...
> I will, promise........ I'll be showing my granboy off!
> 
> whatchuheard?????? I ain't got but one young'un by birth and she is just now getting ready to spit that boy out!
> ...



 me no nuthing


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes?
> 
> Aaaaawwww, just got a text from LilD........ nurse said "Anytime now!"
> 
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, it's kinda flown by.............sorta in a way ya might say...
> I will, promise........ I'll be showing my granboy off!
> 
> whatchuheard?????? I ain't got but one young'un by birth and she is just now getting ready to spit that boy out!
> ...



Yeah please don't call him Jr. Somebody on here might think you're referring to some redheaded fellar!


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 19, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Apalachicola Bay Oysters are the best!!



Absolutely.
My wife and I often make the 200 mile round trip to Apalachicola just to eat their oysters for supper, spend night in motel, eat oysters for lunch, then return home.

Nothing compares to an Apalach oyster fresh out of the bay.

I think it's time to pack.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yeah please don't call him Jr. Somebody on here might think you're referring to some redheaded fellar!


 you HAVE been on here a while!!!!!! one reason I ain't calling him that!


Ronnie T said:


> Absolutely.
> My wife and I often make the 200 mile round trip to Apalachicola just to eat their oysters for supper, spend night in motel, eat oysters for lunch, then return home.
> 
> Nothing compares to an Apalach oyster fresh out of the bay.
> ...


That's loving some oysters, for sure!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you HAVE been on here a while!!!!!! one reason I ain't calling him that!
> 
> That's loving some oysters, for sure!



 I knew him before ever comin here! 

I honestly have NEVER had oysters!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone know of a good sheet metal fabricator in or near Marietta? 

send a pm if ya do..


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2013)

When yall having that oyster feast? Let me know I got $3 to throw in on a case of beer.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I knew him before ever comin here!
> 
> I honestly have NEVER had oysters!









I'm sorry.........and I'll hush now........ 
With oysters, either you love them or ya don't............. but ya won't know until you try them!


KyDawg said:


> When yall having that oyster feast? Let me know _*I got $3*_ to throw in on a case of beer.


 You used to stop by the bait store in Tifton, too, huh?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> When yall having that oyster feast? Let me know I got $3 to throw in on a case of beer.



Beer an Oysters.........that'l make ya back fire!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Beer an Oysters.........that'l make ya back fire!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm sorry.........and I'll hush now........
> :



 Not like that!!! 

















It was his brother!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yall better save me some oysters.... It wont be fair iffin i cant have none!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Not like that!!!
> 
> It was his brother!


He has a BROTHER?????????


lilD1188 said:


> Yall better save me some oysters.... It wont be fair iffin i cant have none!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


 mehbe, we'll see how you behave 'tween now & then........


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaawwww, just got a text from LilD........ nurse said "Anytime now!"
> 
> We got a couple guys that are "master shuckers", you need to join us at a gathering!
> 
> Did ya'll hear?????? I'm Fixin to be a Granmaw!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!!!  

Poor baby doesn't have a chance- will be spoiled rotten quick!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Poor baby doesn't have a chance- will be spoiled rotten quick!


 as best I can................ then send him home wiff Mama!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> He has a BROTHER?????????
> :



Yep! Skeery ain't it?!


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> as best I can................ then send him home wiff Mama!



That is exactly what grandmas are supposed to do1


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> as best I can................ then send him home wiff Mama!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep! Skeery ain't it?!


 yeah...........


Bubbette said:


> That is exactly what grandmas are supposed to do1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

Not that men think of this as any great skill, but more a habit. Hocking a lung biscuit out of the window of the car that is, especially with the window only down about four inches. It has become passe, an everyday way of life, something we don't think about but rather just do. NOW, I haven't had to have a cavity filled in years, but this morning I had to visit my dentist to get an old filling redone and a cavity on the same filled. Ergo, Novocaine or some similar syringe load of half my face deadener was used. This is something I really didn't consider as a factor in effecting my passe habit of launching the throat full of gunk left behind from the procedure out the window,,,,,,,only let down four inches of course. The ability to keep the grouping tightly together with enough velocity to efficiently clear the four inch gap was obviously an oversight on my part.  

Thank God for paper towels and windex is all I can say.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that men think of this as any great skill, but more a habit. Hocking a lung biscuit out of the window of the car that is, especially with the window only down about four inches. It has become passe, an everyday way of life, something we don't think about but rather just do. NOW, I haven't had to have a cavity filled in years, but this morning I had to visit my dentist to get an old filling redone and a cavity on the same filled. Ergo, Novocaine or some similar syringe load of half my face deadener was used. This is something I really didn't consider as a factor in effecting my passe habit of launching the throat full of gunk left behind from the procedure out the window,,,,,,,only let down four inches of course. The ability to keep the grouping tightly together with enough velocity to efficiently clear the four inch gap was obviously an oversight on my part.
> 
> Thank God for paper towels and windex is all I can say.



And you say something bad about raw oysters.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that men think of this as any great skill, but more a habit. Hocking a lung biscuit out of the window of the car that is, especially with the window only down about four inches. It has become passe, an everyday way of life, something we don't think about but rather just do. NOW, I haven't had to have a cavity filled in years, but this morning I had to visit my dentist to get an old filling redone and a cavity on the same filled. Ergo, Novocaine or some similar syringe load of half my face deadener was used. This is something I really didn't consider as a factor in effecting my passe habit of launching the throat full of gunk left behind from the procedure out the window,,,,,,,only let down four inches of course. The ability to keep the grouping tightly together with enough velocity to efficiently clear the four inch gap was obviously an oversight on my part.
> 
> Thank God for paper towels and windex is all I can say.












 serves ya right!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that men think of this as any great skill, but more a habit. Hocking a lung biscuit out of the window of the car that is, especially with the window only down about four inches. It has become passe, an everyday way of life, something we don't think about but rather just do. NOW, I haven't had to have a cavity filled in years, but this morning I had to visit my dentist to get an old filling redone and a cavity on the same filled. Ergo, Novocaine or some similar syringe load of half my face deadener was used. This is something I really didn't consider as a factor in effecting my passe habit of launching the throat full of gunk left behind from the procedure out the window,,,,,,,only let down four inches of course. The ability to keep the grouping tightly together with enough velocity to efficiently clear the four inch gap was obviously an oversight on my part.
> 
> Thank God for paper towels and windex is all I can say.







Keebs said:


> serves ya right!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that men think of this as any great skill, but more a habit. Hocking a lung biscuit out of the window of the car that is, especially with the window only down about four inches. It has become passe, an everyday way of life, something we don't think about but rather just do. NOW, I haven't had to have a cavity filled in years, but this morning I had to visit my dentist to get an old filling redone and a cavity on the same filled. Ergo, Novocaine or some similar syringe load of half my face deadener was used. This is something I really didn't consider as a factor in effecting my passe habit of launching the throat full of gunk left behind from the procedure out the window,,,,,,,only let down four inches of course. The ability to keep the grouping tightly together with enough velocity to efficiently clear the four inch gap was obviously an oversight on my part.
> 
> Thank God for paper towels and windex is all I can say.



Are you okay lil feller??


----------



## kracker (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes?
> 
> Aaaaawwww, just got a text from LilD........ nurse said "Anytime now!"
> 
> ...



That anytime now thing seems like it can last for days

Congrats Grandma Keebs!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> The last pic I post of my grandson, for a while...........maybe..
> 
> View attachment 716686



Awww...he's so sweet! That lil shirt is too funny!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

kracker said:


> That anytime now thing seems like it can last for days
> 
> Congrats Grandma Keebs!!!!


 yeah, first time granma, but I have 8 nieces, 6 great nieces and 2 great nephews, I know about the "waiting game"!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, first time granma, but I have 8 nieces, 6 great nieces and 2 great nephews, I know about the "waiting game"!



You better not forget to post pics of him when he gets here!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that men think of this as any great skill, but more a habit. Hocking a lung biscuit out of the window of the car that is, especially with the window only down about four inches. It has become passe, an everyday way of life, something we don't think about but rather just do. NOW, I haven't had to have a cavity filled in years, but this morning I had to visit my dentist to get an old filling redone and a cavity on the same filled. Ergo, Novocaine or some similar syringe load of half my face deadener was used. This is something I really didn't consider as a factor in effecting my passe habit of launching the throat full of gunk left behind from the procedure out the window,,,,,,,only let down four inches of course. The ability to keep the grouping tightly together with enough velocity to efficiently clear the four inch gap was obviously an oversight on my part.
> 
> Thank God for paper towels and windex is all I can say.



Reminds me of an old Bill Cosby skit on going to the dentist.  
"Ibee can'tbe feelba meeba lipsba"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, first time granma, but I have 8 nieces, 6 great nieces and 2 great nephews, I know about the "waiting game"!



Gramma D....I like the sound of it. It rolls off the tongue smoothly.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> You better not forget to post pics of him when he gets here!


No No: don't you worry, ya'll will probably tell me to quit!


Sterlo58 said:


> Reminds me of an old Bill Cosby skit on going to the dentist.
> "Ibee can'tbe feelba meeba lipsba"











 I love that skit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sterlo58 said:


> Gramma D....I like the sound of it. It rolls off the tongue smoothly.


somethin like that............. thought about BigMamaD or just MamaD........... LilD calls me "mommy".......... but whatever comes out of his mouth when he reaches for me will work I'm sure!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Reminds me of an old Bill Cosby skit on going to the dentist.
> "Ibee can'tbe feelba meeba lipsba"






Sterlo58 said:


> Gramma D....I like the sound of it. It rolls off the tongue smoothly.


H22 had a Gramma D. Loved that lady!  She was my Gramma D too.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Feb 19, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I love raw oysters.



I don't see how yall eat those nasty things. Blech!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Feb 19, 2013)

Venturing over into the campfire today. What exactly is a drivelr?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Yall better save me some oysters.... It wont be fair iffin i cant have none!!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


Nope


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not that men think of this as any great skill, but more a habit. Hocking a lung biscuit out of the window of the car that is, especially with the window only down about four inches. It has become passe, an everyday way of life, something we don't think about but rather just do. NOW, I haven't had to have a cavity filled in years, but this morning I had to visit my dentist to get an old filling redone and a cavity on the same filled. Ergo, Novocaine or some similar syringe load of half my face deadener was used. This is something I really didn't consider as a factor in effecting my passe habit of launching the throat full of gunk left behind from the procedure out the window,,,,,,,only let down four inches of course. The ability to keep the grouping tightly together with enough velocity to efficiently clear the four inch gap was obviously an oversight on my part.
> 
> Thank God for paper towels and windex is all I can say.


ewwww gross 



Keebs said:


> yeah, first time granma, but I have 8 nieces, 6 great nieces and 2 great nephews, I know about the "waiting game"!


I'ma just call ya Granny


Jimmy Ray said:


> I don't see how yall eat those nasty things. Blech!



Grill, hot sauce and maybe a lil mustard, they go down right well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Venturing over into the campfire today. What exactly is a drivelr?



It's a place where you just kinda sit around the campfire and talk about nothing while sucking down OYSTERS!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Venturing over into the campfire today. What exactly is a drivelr?



Welcome

im not sure its the only forum they will let me post!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: don't you worry, ya'll will probably tell me to quit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not I!

I like the sound Mama D too! 



blood on the ground said:


> Welcome
> 
> im not sure its the only forum they will let me post!



Awww poor lil fellar!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Welcome
> 
> im not sure its the only forum they will let me post!



You had to take the iq  test to join too huh


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 19, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Not I!
> 
> I like the sound Mama D too!
> 
> ...


I thought I was livin high on the hawg being a drivela


mudracing101 said:


> You had to take the iq  test to join too huh



yep! musta did good cuz aint never heard a word back about it and i get to come in here every day!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 19, 2013)

yes keebs I am leaving today.  10 minutes from now.  Had things to do this AM

My nights in the swamp start tomorrow.  Regulations you know.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Jimmy Ray said:


> Venturing over into the campfire today. What exactly is a drivelr?


 find the first one & start reading up................ test to follow.............


mudracing101 said:


> I'ma just call ya Granny


 wanna know what I'ma gonna call you?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's a place where you just kinda sit around the campfire and talk about nothing while sucking down OYSTERS!









blood on the ground said:


> Welcome
> 
> im not sure its the only forum they will let me post!


 AND you were given a spacial pass!


Crickett said:


> Not I!
> 
> I like the sound Mama D too!






gobbleinwoods said:


> yes keebs I am leaving today.  10 minutes from now.  Had things to do this AM
> 
> My nights in the swamp start tomorrow.  Regulations you know.


 safe travels & good times to you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yes keebs I am leaving today.  10 minutes from now.  Had things to do this AM
> 
> My nights in the swamp start tomorrow.  Regulations you know.


Did you remember to pack your floaties?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

I get to see Bugsy again tonight. I wonder if her hair will still be the same color?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I get to see Bugsy again tonight. I wonder if her hair will still be the same color?


Izsojealous..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Izsojealous..........


If you leave now you can make it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you leave now you can make it.


 you know I would if I could! We have GOT to have another gathering SOOOOOOON!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Miguel Cervantes
> 
> ...



I second that!! Just wait till mid/late march!! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 19, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> I second that!! Just wait till mid/late march!!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for Android_



Ain you got more important biddness to tend to sides dribblin young lady


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hornet22 said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Nooope.... Not yet anyways!!


_Posted from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Ain you got more important biddness to tend to sides dribblin young lady



Yeah , aint you got more important biddness


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 19, 2013)

Almost that time


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you know I would if I could! We have GOT to have another gathering SOOOOOOON!!!!





Hmmmmmmm . . .





Just put my GMC in the body shop to get the dings out, that Dawn put in .  Gonna look brand new when I get her back!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> _*Hmmmmmmm . . .
> *_
> 
> 
> ...




Dang it's TIME!!!!!!!!!!!'mon Mud!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Dang it's TIME!!!!!!!!!!!'mon Mud!!!!!!!







See ya Lil Granny N . . . .





Hamburg State Park ???????????  Or da Luv Shak field ???


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2013)

Arrgghh...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2013)

slip said:


> Arrgghh...


----------



## slip (Feb 19, 2013)

Bout to have to go take a drive or somethin ..... Dunno who slipped some crack in dads cherios this morning be he's on a kick that every minute of the day must be filled with his voice. Talkin like everything has a question mark on the end of it? Askin a million questions faster than anybody can answer them? I love him, but he's about to make me go crazy.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See ya Lil Granny N . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Gonna be oven baked boneless pork ribs with Okeefenokee BBQ sauce, and french fried taters for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2013)

Soon to be up fo sale my 2000  Z-71 GMC, perfect condition, with less than 116k miles . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soon to be up fo sale my 2000  Z-71 GMC, perfect condition, with less than 116k miles . . .



I do believe that post is ALMOST a swap and sell violation.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2013)

I just stopped in to see whats going on. Didn't mean to get in the middle of rules for the forum. See yall later...


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2013)

Does it run good. LOLs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I do believe that post is ALMOST a swap and sell violation.




Ya gonna infract me ??? 





kmckinnie said:


> Does it run good. LOLs






Just like it did when I bought if off the showroom floor!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry, i was answering phone calls and trying to tie some jigs. 
Naw, Quack. Not this time anyway. 

Man, the kitchen is smelling good! I love me some bbq pork!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Sorry, i was answering phone calls and trying to tie some jigs.
> Naw, Quack. Not this time anyway.
> 
> Man, the kitchen is smelling good! I love me some bbq pork!



You have a heart


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 19, 2013)

Red Lobster up here was advertising Oysters on the half shell. They are about a buck a piece, but what the heck I ordered a dozen and a Sam Adams. They were out of both.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See ya Lil Granny N . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
neither, trying to find one close with rooms............ wait, are you offering da Luv Shak??!?!?!?!


slip said:


> Arrgghh...


 not again!!!!!!!!!


slip said:


> Bout to have to go take a drive or somethin ..... Dunno who slipped some crack in dads cherios this morning be he's on a kick that every minute of the day must be filled with his voice. Talkin like everything has a question mark on the end of it? Askin a million questions faster than anybody can answer them? I love him, but he's about to make me go crazy.


 rut-roh........


Crickett said:


>


pm incoming tomorrow............


KyDawg said:


> Red Lobster up here was advertising Oysters on the half shell. They are about a buck a piece, but what the heck I ordered a dozen and a Sam Adams. They were out of both.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pm incoming tomorrow............
> :


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 19, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soon to be up fo sale my 2000  Z-71 GMC, perfect condition, with less than 116k miles . . .


Dang, wish I had a spare dollah layin around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bugsy must be lost in da Big City....... 
I'm gonna go tie more jigs.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Mig 

Whatcha think of that new sunspot?


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 19, 2013)

And a good time was had by all!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 19, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> And a good time was had by all!





Well look at T-bug w/ that fancy shmancy purse!












I's jealous!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> And a good time was had by all!



Yes, Officer. I do see him. Third from left. Thats the guy.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 19, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> I have a feeling that most of these folks don't even know about the dreaded 4am white screen.



I do




But when does it end?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 19, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, Officer. I do see him. Third from left. Thats the guy.


the fourth guy from the right looks kind of shifty too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 19, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually between 0430 and 0515.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Mig
> 
> Whatcha think of that new sunspot?


1678 popped up out of nowhere. We had a good M-class flare on the 17th and now this. If the activity is going to start picking up and getting crazy with earthbound CME's then the hair on the back of my neck leads me to say; Remember the 1993 Storm of the Century? 

Not saying it will happen, but.......



Laneybird said:


> And a good time was had by all!


Yes,,,,,,,,,,,,Yes it was.


----------



## chadeugene (Feb 20, 2013)

bfriendly said:


> I do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes it lasts until 4:59, but it rarely makes it to 5am!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> Sometimes it lasts until 4:59, but it rarely makes it to 5am!


So who's gonna be the winner of the "first post after the white screen" award this morning?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Well look at T-bug w/ that fancy shmancy purse!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OUTLET sale. I can teach you my secrets. 

Last night was terrific. That little guy on the left stole my heart. They don't come any more awesome that Sam and that precious grin of his.  (Neil ain't so bad either) 

I'll post more when I get home. This thing is horrible to type on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I see that some of you have been up all night.

Holy Cow,  TBug fell out of bed early this morning!!!!!  She is definitely the winner today.

Good Morning young lady.  Looks like you had a fine time last night.

Happy Hump Day to all of you fellow drivelers.  Guess I might drink some Gatorade instead of coffee this morning since Gobblin is lost down in the swamp.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 20, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> OUTLET sale. I can teach you my secrets.
> 
> Last night was terrific. That little guy on the left stole my heart. They don't come any more awesome that Sam and that precious grin of his.  (Neil ain't so bad either)
> 
> I'll post more when I get home. This thing is horrible to type on.



A good time was had by all. 
The little feller was pretty fond of you too. I think he has a new "aunt Lea" . It was great to see you. I hope we can get back together again soon maybe down closer to your neck of the woods.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mornin, Ky dawgs bacon and a big ole piece of left over bday cake. I'm stuffed. Waz up wiff ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

I HATE it when I "work in my sleep", I typed rosters & got mailing labels ready alllll dadgummed night!
Moanin Ya'll!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I HATE it when I "work in my sleep", I typed rosters & got mailing labels ready alllll dadgummed night!
> Moanin Ya'll!



  

 Moanin D


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Moanin D


 at least I "sat" all night, back when I was a peanut inspector, I was on my feet all night, talk about getting up tired!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Mornin' Y'all!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> 1678 popped up out of nowhere. We had a good M-class flare on the 17th and now this. If the activity is going to start picking up and getting crazy with earthbound CME's then the hair on the back of my neck leads me to say; Remember the 1993 Storm of the Century?
> 
> Not saying it will happen, but.......









turtlebug said:


> OUTLET sale. I can teach you my secrets.
> 
> Last night was terrific. That little guy on the left stole my heart. They don't come any more awesome that Sam and that precious grin of his.  (Neil ain't so bad either)
> 
> I'll post more when I get home. This thing is horrible to type on.



Eh, 1st I'd have to get one of them things where you actually get paid for doing something!  Ooooo that reminds me they are building a HUGE Outlet Mall not too far from the house! It's gonna have all kinds of great stores.


----------



## grouper throat (Feb 20, 2013)

Yummy.. oysters


raw oysters
fried oysters
oyster po' boy
oyster rockefeller
grilled oysters
oyster stew

(in my best Bubba voice from Forrest Gump)

Apalachicola's are my favorite. Right off the boat is the best as long as it hasn't rained in awhile. The bay's little bottom filters in a shell and one tasty creature!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> Yummy.. oysters
> 
> 
> raw oysters
> ...



 Love that movie!


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Feb 20, 2013)

Blue skies and no rain. Gonna be a good day tater.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I HATE it when I "work in my sleep", I typed rosters & got mailing labels ready alllll dadgummed night!
> Moanin Ya'll!


Mornin, I hate it when i work too


Sterlo58 said:


> Moanin D


Mornin 



Jimmy Ray said:


> Blue skies and no rain. Gonna be a good day tater.



Yep, Blue skies here.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 20, 2013)

....
...
..
.
HI!!!!!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

how's this happen??????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ....
> ...
> ..
> .
> ...


whatchudoin?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Nuffin...... Bored waitin on updates from kandi!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how's this happen??????



Hmmmm, very interesting


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Nuffin...... Bored waitin on updates from kandi!
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


 nuttin yet?


mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmm, very interesting


 I know, right?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how's this happen??????



MAGIC!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> MAGIC!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> how's this happen??????



Ok that's just cool!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Not since an hr ago, progressing but very slowly


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok that's just cool!



JMHO, but I bleve it's pretty dadgum COLD, don't know if it'd work if it was only cool. But what do I know, been a long time since I stayed at a Holiday Inn.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> JMHO, but I bleve it's pretty dadgum COLD, don't know if it'd work if it was only cool. But what do I know, been a long time since I stayed at a Holiday Inn.


 that's what I was thinking, it'd have to be somewheres really, really cold!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

gettin close to lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> gettin close to lunch



Yep; trying to figure out what I want to eat today


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Yep; trying to figure out what I want to eat today



I'm gonna do Zaxby's


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna do Zaxby's



The Kickin Chicken Sandwich does sound pretty good


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> gettin close to lunch





mudracing101 said:


> I'm gonna do Zaxby's


I love Zaxby's!
Left over pizza & bread sticks here!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

<----Mud! he's locked out of the board!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> JMHO, but I bleve it's pretty dadgum COLD, don't know if it'd work if it was only cool. But what do I know, been a long time since I stayed at a Holiday Inn.



Smarty pants! 




Chickle Fila for us.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>









hdm03 said:


>


 you heard me playing "Ice Ice Baby" didn't you?!?!?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

I need a hug


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a hug








 it's hard biting through the tape, ain't it sugah!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

This dude did it up to music!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's hard biting through the tape, ain't it sugah!



sniff, sniff, youre not nice.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> sniff, sniff, youre not nice.


 I gaves you a HUG!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gaves you a HUG!!!



kind a like that woman off of misery, i love you so much


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a hug


wassamatter little fella



Keebs said:


> This dude did it up to music!



How he do dat


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> kind a like that woman off of misery, i love you so much


No No: you ain't seen my sledge hammer........... you're just *assuming*..............


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you heard me playing "Ice Ice Baby" didn't you?!?!?



Did you know he's got a TV show on DIY?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wassamatter little fella
> 
> 
> 
> How he do dat


he was locked in no mans land and couldn't get on the board, so he's blaming it on me........ 
 I dunno, but ain't it kewl!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a hug



Come here Kang; I'll give ya a hug


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Did you know he's got a TV show on DIY?


 For REAL???  And I watch DIY!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Come here Kang; I'll give ya a hug


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> he was locked in no mans land and couldn't get on the board, so he's blaming it on me........
> I dunno, but ain't it kewl!



It aint kewl................ it's MAGIC.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint kewl................ it's MAGIC.


 sorry, MAGIC............... mybad


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Come here Kang; I'll give ya a hug





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It aint kewl................ it's MAGIC.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Erry body go to sleep


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2013)

do what


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Erry body go to sleep


 why'd you wake him up?!?!


hdm03 said:


> do what


 close your eyes, it'll be ok.................. dang chloroform ain't what it used to be!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> For REAL???  And I watch DIY!



I can't remember the name of it! He uses his real name on it. Rob Van Winkle. He flips houses.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> why'd you wake him up?!?!
> 
> close your eyes, it'll be ok.................. dang chloroform ain't what it used to be!



Club him


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I can't remember the name of it! He uses his real name on it. Rob Van Winkle. He flips houses.


 I'll have to look for him then!


mudracing101 said:


> Club him


 I not a violent person!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to look for him then!
> 
> I not a violent person!



Ok I looked it up & it is "The Vanilla Ice Project" When they had him on GMA I swear he said he went by his real name on it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm out, lets go Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Ok I looked it up & it is "The Vanilla Ice Project" When they had him on GMA I swear he said he went by his real name on it!


 I guess folks didn't know him by his real name!

Alright folks, it's that time!  Mud, get ready!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2013)

Gotta work the next 3 nights, then off for 7 days straight!!  Gonna carry the wife to Charleston for our anniversary.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2013)

Time fo a drank


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work the next 3 nights, then off for 7 days straight!!  Gonna *carry* the wife to Charleston for our anniversary.



I hope she isn't heavy......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 20, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I hope she isn't heavy......





She ain't heavy, she's my brudder . . .


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 20, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Crickett
> 
> ...



Its called the vanilla ice project, but he does go by his real name on the show, and the houses they flip good lawd!!! My eyes get big lookin at em empty then to see the stuff they do to em is amazing!! but then im amazed at the itty bitty normal houses that ive seen em do!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Its called the vanilla ice project, but he does go by his real name on the show, and the houses they flip good lawd!!! My eyes get big lookin at em empty then to see the stuff they do to em is amazing!! but then im amazed at the itty bitty normal houses that ive seen em do!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App  for  Android_



Thanks lilD! I need to look it up & record an episode! I only caught a little bit on GMA of what he does!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta work the next 3 nights, then off for 7 days straight!!  Gonna carry the wife to Charleston for our anniversary.



Happy Anniversary to y'all!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She ain't heavy, she's my brudder . . .



Then thats a beautiful brudder you got there. 
Ya'll have fun in Charleston. Never been there, but have heard good things about the place. 

I sure will be glad when i'm off call. This running back and forth between horspitals got old quick!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She ain't heavy, she's my brudder . . .


Hey jackleg. I started my BP meds today and get to go do the Stress test next week (that you never would do...)


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey jackleg. I started my BP meds today and get to go do the Stress test next week (that you never would do...)



I hope everything goes good for you!


My mama just went to the cardiologist this week & he pretty much told her she needs to quit her job! She works @ an assisted living home & she has to pull on the residents to help them in & out of the tub! She has 2 blockages that he's concerned with. He's treating her's w/ meds but she needs to not work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I hope everything goes good for you!
> 
> 
> My mama just went to the cardiologist this week & he pretty much told her she needs to quit her job! She works @ an assisted living home & she has to pull on the residents to help them in & out of the tub! She has 2 blockages that he's concerned with. He's treating her's w/ meds but she needs to not work.


Ouch, that creates an entirely new set of problems. Hope they get her through this ok.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I hope everything goes good for you!
> 
> 
> My mama just went to the cardiologist this week & he pretty much told her she needs to quit her job! She works @ an assisted living home & she has to pull on the residents to help them in & out of the tub! She has 2 blockages that he's concerned with. He's treating her's w/ meds but she needs to not work.




Stents or Bypass surgery, some plavix or lovenox and she should be able to do whatever she wants. Unless she has some medical issues that rule it out.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ouch, that creates an entirely new set of problems. Hope they get her through this ok.



Thank you! 


rhbama3 said:


> Stents or Bypass surgery, some plavix or lovenox and she should be able to do whatever she wants. Unless she has some medical issues that rule it out.



She is on several meds! Too many to list but she's diabetic & she's overweight. Dr won't do a stent b/c the blockages are only at 70% & 50%. She works nights & it's not only physically demanding its stressful(drama w/ the other coworkers) 
She suffers from depression from losing 2 husbands to cancer. It's just way too much for her sometimes.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I hope everything goes good for you!
> 
> 
> My mama just went to the cardiologist this week & he pretty much told her she needs to quit her job! She works @ an assisted living home & she has to pull on the residents to help them in & out of the tub! She has 2 blockages that he's concerned with. He's treating her's w/ meds but she needs to not work.





My prayers go out for your Mama, Crickett. I hope all will be well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2013)

Home Sweet Home!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> My prayers go out for your Mama, Crickett. I hope all will be well.


Thank you Nic!



Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!!!


Welcome home Jeff!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!!!



Always good to get back home. Evening Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Nic!
> 
> 
> Welcome home Jeff!



Thanks Crikett!! I wish your Mom well.....



KyDawg said:


> Always good to get back home. Evening Jeff



Yessir it is Charlie, thanks!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2013)

All of yall in here are pretty tight! I wish everyone in here well! Crickett hope everything works out for your mom!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey Charlie & Rob!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

sup, KM?
ust eating some hamburger steak, watching the Duck Dynasty marathon( again), and waiting on my painted jigheads to finish curing  in the oven.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey Charlie & Rob!



Evening Mr kmckinnie.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Crikett!! I wish your Mom well.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yessir it is Charlie, thanks!!


Thank you Jeff! 



kmckinnie said:


> All of yall in here are pretty tight! I wish everyone in here well! Crickett hope everything works out for your mom!



Thank you! 


rhbama3 said:


> sup, KM?
> ust eating some hamburger steak, watching the Duck Dynasty marathon( again), and waiting on my painted jigheads to finish curing  in the oven.



Can't wait for the new ones to come on! Have you seen the makeup commercial?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> sup, KM?
> ust eating some hamburger steak, watching the Duck Dynasty marathon( again), and waiting on my painted jigheads to finish curing  in the oven.



How many jigs you make at the time? You ever catch a fish? Do you want to see what I saw bigfoot hunting? Hope I didn't ask to mant questions!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett I do hope things work out well for your Mother.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you Jeff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! Another new one came on tonight. Willie turned on his sleep noise machine( complete with ducks quacking and shotguns firing off). 


kmckinnie said:


> How many jigs you make at the time? You ever catch a fish? Do you want to see what I saw bigfoot hunting? Hope I didn't ask to mant questions!


I usually tie about 3-4 dozen at  a time. 
Yes, i catch fish every time i go. May not be many, or big, but i'll catch something.
No, i'll pass on the Bigfoot experience.
Naw, ask all you want. If i don't know the answer, i'll make up something that sounds good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 20, 2013)

Speaking of raw oysters, I ate at a Chinese buffet in a shopping center in Bay St.Louis, Ms Friday night that had raw oysters and every other type of seafood plus the chinese for $10.00, all you can eat.  

I also brought home an ice chest full of freshly caught, frozen, cleaned flounder, specs, red fish, and sheephead. Having friends that live on the coast is the next best thing to not catching them yourself!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

Raw Oysters are good. All I need with them is a saltine cracker. A little hot sauce dont hurt, but I dont have to have it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of raw oysters, I ate at a Chinese buffet in a shopping center in Bay St.Louis, Ms Friday night that had raw oysters and every other type of seafood plus the chinese for $10.00, all you can eat.
> 
> I also brought home an ice chest full of freshly caught, frozen, cleaned flounder, specs, red fish, and sheephead. Having friends that live on the coast is the next best thing to not catching them yourself!!



There is only one place in this town that even has decent raw oysters but i refuse to pay $15 a dozen.
Can't wait to go to bro-in-law's place in Panama City and get a cooler full of the good stuff!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

Will work For Raw Oysters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Will work For Raw Oysters.



I'll bet there is a raw oyster somewhere in Nashville. I'm sure they'd sell you a dozen or twelve.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 20, 2013)

Crickett said:


> She is on several meds! Too many to list but she's diabetic & she's overweight. Dr won't do a stent b/c the blockages are only at 70% & 50%. She works nights & it's not only physically demanding its stressful(drama w/ the other coworkers)
> She suffers from depression from losing 2 husbands to cancer. It's just way too much for her sometimes.


Hope the best for your mom Crickett!!



Jeff C. said:


> Home Sweet Home!!!


Glad you made it back safely Jeffro!!



kmckinnie said:


> All of yall in here are pretty tight! I wish everyone in here well! Crickett hope everything works out for your mom!


Wish you well as well!!

Most of the folks in here are like family!!


Good evening folks!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Crickett I do hope things work out well for your Mother.


Thank you! 



rhbama3 said:


> Yep! Another new one came on tonight. Willie turned on his sleep noise machine( complete with ducks quacking and shotguns firing off).
> :







Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of raw oysters, I ate at a Chinese buffet in a shopping center in Bay St.Louis, Ms Friday night that had raw oysters and every other type of seafood plus the chinese for $10.00, all you can eat.
> 
> I also brought home an ice chest full of freshly caught, frozen, cleaned flounder, specs, red fish, and sheephead. Having friends that live on the coast is the next best thing to not catching them yourself!!



 You forgot my Boudain!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll bet there is a raw oyster somewhere in Nashville. I'm sure they'd sell you a dozen or twelve.



Went to Red Lobster last night to buy a dozen for 12 bucks. They were out.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2013)

Evening Mr RUTTN.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope the best for your mom Crickett!!
> 
> Glad you made it back safely Jeffro!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Rutt!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr RUTTN.


Evening Mr. Dawg!!............How cold is it up there this evening??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Went to Red Lobster last night to buy a dozen for 12 bucks. They were out.



Yep. You've hit rock bottom when you are desperate enough to buy raw oysters at a Red Lobster.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. You've hit rock bottom when you are desperate enough to buy raw oysters at a Red Lobster.


Robert we need a good bushel, and a campfire!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert we need a good bushel, and a campfire!!



Brother, you ain't kidding!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert we need a good bushel, and a campfire!!





rhbama3 said:


> Brother, you ain't kidding!!!


A little Datil Pepper sauce wouldn't hurt either!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A little Datil Pepper sauce wouldn't hurt either!!!


I can take the Datil Pepper sauce, y'all can have the sea lugies.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can take the Datil Pepper sauce, y'all can have the sea lugies.


To each his own brother!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> To each his own brother!!


Corporate Socialist......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can take the Datil Pepper sauce, y'all can have the sea lugies.



I thought you liked the ones we grilled on the half shell with lemon, and parmesan cheese?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 20, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you liked the ones we grilled on the half shell with lemon, and parmesan cheese?


Raw, they are lugies, grilled they are a delicacy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Raw, they are lugies, grilled they are a delicacy.





On that note, i'm headed to bed.


----------



## kracker (Feb 21, 2013)

Music is like gum... To enjoy it, ya have to throw out the rapper first. ~ Rodney Pyeatt~


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2013)

kracker said:


> Music is like gum... To enjoy it, ya have to throw out the rapper first. ~ Rodney Pyeatt~



Cant argue with that ....

Unless its _country_ rap.








Hick hop


----------



## kracker (Feb 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Cant argue with that ....
> 
> Unless its _country_ rap.
> 
> ...



Hick hop...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 21, 2013)

Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you drivelers.

Time to get up and face the day.  I am just glad that I don't live up in the mid-section of the country as the weather appears to be a royal pain across most of that area currently.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope the best for your mom Crickett!!
> 
> Glad you made it back safely Jeffro!!
> 
> ...



Drove from Lafayette,La. to Biloxi,Ms. in a monsoon. It was one of the worst white knuckle drives I've ever made.  Thanks Mitch!!



Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ruh roh......don't feel bad, I forgot mine too!! 


On another note, I've got a fasting lab today. 1 cup of black coffee is all that is allowed 

Mornin folks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Thirsty Thursday to all of you drivelers.
> 
> Time to get up and face the day.  I am just glad that I don't live up in the mid-section of the country as the weather appears to be a royal pain across most of that area currently.


Mernin EE.

Brewed up a Urng, Nanner and Blueberry smoothy for drankin this mernin. Ain't too bad.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2013)

Morning all , wont be long and there will def. be a campfire and a bushel of oysters....If i have to do it myself.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

....
..yawn..
Why does the sun have to come up so dang bright every morning...!!! 


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all , wont be long and there will def. be a campfire and a bushel of oysters....If i have to do it myself.


I'll try to do better this time, I prwomise!


lilD1188 said:


> ....
> ..yawn..
> Why does the sun have to come up so dang bright every morning...!!!
> 
> ...


 Who's hacked LilD's account?!?!? My young'un ain't NEVAH got up this early on her own!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Drove from Lafayette,La. to Biloxi,Ms. in a monsoon. It was one of the worst white knuckle drives I've ever made.  Thanks Mitch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 From your list of goodies you had in your cooler I doubt you had any room left anyways! 



lilD1188 said:


> ....
> ..yawn..
> Why does the sun have to come up so dang bright every morning...!!!
> 
> ...



Mornin' Sunshine! 



Keebs said:


> I'll try to do better this time, I prwomise!
> 
> Who's hacked LilD's account?!?!? My young'un ain't NEVAH got up this early on her own!!!!!!



Good mornin' Keebs!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all , wont be long and there will def. be a campfire and a bushel of oysters....If i have to do it myself.



I gotta a Tabor, bout shuckem by itself. Wat you do to yo purty lil truck?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Jeff C.
> 
> ...



Mornin'!


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Good mornin' Keebs!


 Mornin' Crickett, hope your Mom gets along ok!


Hornet22 said:


> I gotta a Tabor, bout shuckem by itself. Wat you do to yo purty lil truck?


 I think we can get us a goooood assembly line going this time around!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey jackleg. I started my BP meds today and get to go do the Stress test next week (that you never would do...)






Hugh I DID go and have my stress test last year, kept spilling my drank on the treadmill and dropped my cigarette, but walked the full alloted time and the results were all good !!!! 


Cute lil nurse asked me had I done anything to prepare for the test and I pointed down at my feetsies and said "Wife bought me a new pair of tennis shoes...."  



Best of luck to ya brother, clear your calendar that day, 'cause there's ALOT of just waiting around. 





Thoughts and prayers to yo Mama Christy !!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by mudracing101
> 
> ...



Ur grandson is keepin me awake!!


_Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Mornin'!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


Got an email "Your order has been shipped".............. but there isn't any tracking info on it yet!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> I gotta a Tabor, bout shuckem by itself. Wat you do to yo purty lil truck?



 We'll soon see.

The trucks back together again, had to put her on a diet.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hugh I DID go and have my stress test last year, kept spilling my drank on the treadmill and dropped my cigarette, but walked the full alloted time and the results were all good !!!!
> 
> 
> Cute lil nurse asked me had I done anything to prepare for the test and I pointed down at my feetsies and said "Wife bought me a new pair of tennis shoes...."
> ...








Thank you!



lilD1188 said:


> Ur grandson is keepin me awake!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Ur grandson is keepin me awake!!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App  for  Android_


I hope you have all the bags packed & ready, we have a full moon on the way............ I'm predicting you'll have him this weekend!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hugh I DID go and have my stress test last year, kept spilling my drank on the treadmill and dropped my cigarette, but walked the full alloted time and the results were all good !!!!
> 
> 
> Cute lil nurse asked me had I done anything to prepare for the test and I pointed down at my feetsies and said "Wife bought me a new pair of tennis shoes...."
> ...


 Lil'Mill needs his cowboy hat on in your avatar!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Got an email "Your order has been shipped".............. but there isn't any tracking info on it yet!



 I hate when they do that! It means that the label has been printed it just ain't been scanned by anybody yet.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hope you have all the bags packed & ready, we have a full moon on the way............ I'm predicting you'll have him this weekend!







Hey lilD when is your actual due date? Are you past it yet? 


I went a week overdue w/ my daughter! Even then her stubborn little behine didn't wanna come out!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Ummm what order?? 


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by Keebs
> 
> ...



March 2nd.... And im hoping i make it till then i want him to be a march baby like me


_Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Both bags are packed and in the truck, i just gotta add my teefie brush and shampoo an cond since i still gotta have it and i hope he isnt born this weekend or on monday but knowing my luck itll happen tomorrow or sat changes in the weather


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> March 2nd.... And im hoping i make it till then i want him to be a march baby like me
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_



Cool! My Sis is a March baby too! So was my Granny! Their b-days were a day apart! My Sis is on the 17th & my Granny was the 16th!

Sadly though the 17th will also be 7 years since my stepdaddy has passed!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by lilD1188
> 
> ...



Mines the 11th, i have an older cousin whose bday is the 15th her sons is the 2nd (my due date) so it would be cool if he waited till atleast next friday


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I hate when they do that! It means that the label has been printed it just ain't been scanned by anybody yet.


 yep!


lilD1188 said:


> Ummm what order??
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


uuummm, that item that you wanted ............. and I added a few more things just for the mommy-to-be 



lilD1188 said:


> Both bags are packed and in the truck, i just gotta add my teefie brush and shampoo an cond since i still gotta have it and i hope he isnt born this weekend or on monday but knowing my luck itll happen tomorrow or sat _*changes in the weather*_
> 
> 
> _Posted from  Gon.com  App  for Android_


that & the full moon is what makes me think he'll be here soon!


Crickett said:


> Cool! My Sis is a March baby too! So was my Granny! Their b-days were a day apart! My Sis is on the 17th & my Granny was the 16th!
> 
> Sadly though the 17th will also be 7 years since my stepdaddy has passed!


Aaaawwwww


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Lil'Mill needs his cowboy hat on in your avatar!






Ain't he just precious ????     Dang Momma took his picture while he was TRYIN to do his thang  . . .




Best of luck, thoughts, and prayers to ya LilD !!!! 




Gotta crash friends, been up for WAAAAAAY to long...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep!
> 
> uuummm, that item that you wanted ............. and I added a few more things just for the mommy-to-be
> 
> ...



ohhhh & ummmmm now im scared!!!
is it sposed to come here to the house or ur office or ur house or what???


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't he just precious ????     Dang Momma took his picture while he was TRYIN to do his thang  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ohhhh & ummmmm now im scared!!!
> is it sposed to come here to the house or ur office or ur house or what???


my office.........


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> my office.........



ookay, well if kandi was right it should be there today, if not tomorrow cause she ordered hers one morning and got it the next day. oh and as of 8:30 her water finally broke after being in the hospital since tuesday night, which ironically today is her actual due date, she was inducing 2 days early, and they were fixing to send her home bc nothing was happening!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

.... what made me decide to go back to school!!! ugh!! 

i HATE online classes!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> March 2nd.... And im hoping i make it till then i want him to be a march baby like me
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com  App for  Android_



Wishing you and the baby the best when you complete the miracle of childbirth!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

I could only have one cup of black coffee this mornin before lab work. Appointment was @ 9:00 am. 30 minute drive, got there @ 8:43. Walked in the Doc's office, they handed me paper work for the lab. I walked downstairs, handed them paper work, 2 minutes later they called my name. Went in the back, rolled up my sleeve, 2 minutes later I was walking out. A total of 7 minutes and I was drivin 30 minutes back home. Don't know whether to be  OR


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ookay, well if kandi was right it should be there today, if not tomorrow cause she ordered hers one morning and got it the next day. oh and as of 8:30 her water finally broke after being in the hospital since tuesday night, which ironically today is her actual due date, she was inducing 2 days early, and they were fixing to send her home bc nothing was happening!


 'cause I got ya something you could use now.......


lilD1188 said:


> .... what made me decide to go back to school!!! ugh!!
> 
> i HATE online classes!!!


just hush & get the work done already!


Jeff C. said:


> Wishing you and the baby the best when you complete the miracle of childbirth!!!


 Unc Jeff & Cuz'n Jman gotta come check da baby out!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I could only have one cup of black coffee this mornin before lab work. Appointment was @ 9:00 am. 30 minute drive, got there @ 8:43. Walked in the Doc's office, they handed me paper work for the lab. I walked downstairs, handed them paper work, 2 minutes later they called my name. Went in the back, rolled up my sleeve, 2 minutes later I was walking out. A total of 7 minutes and I was drivin 30 minutes back home. Don't know whether to be  OR


go with , it's more fun anyway!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 21, 2013)

Yep


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Yep


 you sure?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Wishing you and the baby the best when you complete the miracle of childbirth!!!



Thank ya... just pray he doesnt come this weekend or monday.....

dont get me wrong im ready to be "normal" again (whatever that means) but i dont wanna have him during a rain storm or full moon....


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'cause I got ya something you could use now.......
> 
> just hush & get the work done already!
> Unc Jeff & Cuz'n Jman gotta come check da baby out!



im tryin im tryin.... i just miss bryan actually teaching... its harder to understand the jibberish without real life scenerios to put with em!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Thank ya... just pray he doesnt come this weekend or monday.....
> 
> dont get me wrong im ready to be "normal" again (whatever that means) but i dont wanna have him during a rain storm or full moon....


 you'll both be inside, we ain't THAT far back in the sticks!


lilD1188 said:


> im tryin im tryin.... i just miss bryan actually teaching... its harder to understand the jibberish without real life scenerios to put with em!!


 Just call Bry & ask him nicely to interpret it for you!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey, LilD, I just got a delivery!!!!!!!!!!  Not the whole order, but most of it!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you'll both be inside, we ain't THAT far back in the sticks!
> 
> Just call Bry & ask him nicely to interpret it for you!



yaaaa but all the crazys come out around here during bad weather and full moons.... durhhh

and i done had to email him a few times but it still aint the same!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'cause I got ya something you could use now.......
> 
> just hush & get the work done already!
> 
> Unc Jeff & Cuz'n Jman gotta come check da baby out!



And we will !!! 



Keebs said:


> go with , it's more fun anyway!





Hankus said:


> Yep



I'm gonna go with Hankus' response 



Keebs said:


> you sure?



Yep



lilD1188 said:


> Thank ya... just pray he doesnt come this weekend or monday.....
> 
> dont get me wrong im ready to be "normal" again (whatever that means) but i dont wanna have him during a rain storm or full moon....



Awww heck.....why not??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> And we will !!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey, LilD, I just got a delivery!!!!!!!!!!  Not the whole order, but most of it!



hahaha TOLD YA!!!... whats missing from it?.... what i wanted or what you added?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

Gotta go return rental van...BBL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> hahaha TOLD YA!!!... whats missing from it?.... what i wanted or what you added?


yes


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go return rental van...BBL!!!


 Hurry Back!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2013)

Howdy all...and a fine Thirsty Thursday it is!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all...and a fine Thirsty Thursday it is!


 Hiya Bob!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes
> 
> Hurry Back!



ill be up there later.... gotta finish this test!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ill be up there later.... gotta finish this test!


wait & see if the other comes in & get it all at one time.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Bob!



Wazzup D3?


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wait & see if the other comes in & get it all at one time.



okkk .....did u check the shipping info on it again? cause if you ordered it all at the same time from the same place it should have come in at the same time!....


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy all...and a fine Thirsty Thursday it is!



BB


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup D3?


 nuttin much, guess I'm just waiting on the oven to heat on up!


lilD1188 said:


> okkk .....did u check the shipping info on it again? cause if you ordered it all at the same time from the same place it should have come in at the same time!....


 it broke it up into like 3 orders!


Hornet22 said:


> BB


 Hiya MistaHornet!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nuttin much, guess I'm just waiting on the oven to heat on up!
> 
> it broke it up into like 3 orders!
> 
> Hiya MistaHornet!



that is 'toopid... unless it was a BIG order

whats the shipping/tracking info say on it?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nuttin much, guess I'm just waiting on the oven to heat on up!
> 
> it broke it up into like 3 orders!
> 
> Hiya MistaHornet!



Hey there my lady


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Dem Biscuits sure tasted goog this morning with South Georgia Mango Jelly on them.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> that is 'toopid... unless it was a BIG order
> 
> whats the shipping/tracking info say on it?


on the email or on the bag?


Hornet22 said:


> Hey there my lady


~giggle~giggle~


KyDawg said:


> Dem Biscuits sure tasted goog this morning with South Georgia Mango Jelly on them.


 My grits tasted sooooo much better with some KY smoked bacon on it this morning!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey Keebs do you ever make Mayhaw Jelly. They dont grow up here so we are missing a key ingredient for making it.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> on the email or on the bag?
> 
> ~giggle~giggle~
> 
> My grits tasted sooooo much better with some KY smoked bacon on it this morning!!!



the email confirmation aint it sposed to have ups tracking or somethin!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs do you ever make Mayhaw Jelly. They dont grow up here so we are missing a key ingredient for making it.


That's one I've never made, in fact, I have never even seen a Mayhaw!
BUT, I DO make strawberry fig preserves.............


lilD1188 said:


> the email confirmation aint it sposed to have ups tracking or somethin!


 yeah, but it says there is no tracking information available........


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> That's one I've never made, in fact, I have never even seen a Mayhaw!
> BUT, I DO make strawberry fig preserves.............
> 
> yeah, but it says there is no tracking information available........



oootayyy..thats weird!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

im hungry!......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2013)

Been in a waiting room for two hours


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> My grits tasted sooooo much better with some KY smoked bacon on it this morning!!!



You put KY on your bacon?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> oootayyy..thats weird!!!


 I know!


lilD1188 said:


> im hungry!......


 cheekun wangs & fries.......


mudracing101 said:


> Been in a waiting room for two hours


 Where? What's wrong????????


Workin2Hunt said:


> You put KY on your bacon?


 yep, SMOKED KY at that!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know!
> 
> cheekun wangs & fries.......
> 
> ...



whered u get wangs n fries from???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> whered u get wangs n fries from???


my house..........


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> my house..........



ohh i want some BK.... or Subway....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ohh i want some BK.... or Subway....


your "wants" won't hurt you..........


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> your "wants" won't hurt you..........



technically it aint MY wants any more.... lilman is ordering wombservice!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> technically it aint MY wants any more.... lilman is ordering wombservice!!!


 you won't be able to use that excuse very much longer........


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you won't be able to use that excuse very much longer........



thats why i use it while i can... lol!! but BK fries really does sound good, i just cant eat spaghetti sauce again it made me feel sick earlier!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep, SMOKED KY at that!






Left over stir fry w/ ckicken & steak just aint the same in the microwave.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Been in a waiting room for two hours



What da matter little fella?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2013)

I had me some Waffle House


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I had me some Waffle House



Hope your close to a bathroom.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Left over stir fry w/ ckicken & steak just aint the same in the microwave.


 ya gotta do it low & slow.........


hdm03 said:


> I had me some Waffle House





Sterlo58 said:


> Hope your close to a bathroom.....


AND he remembers to turn on the exhaust fan!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

something screwwyyy is going on with the forum, I can't access my pm's!!!!!  Everytime I click on it, it looks like I am "logged out" but I can post on here?????????
HELP!!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya gotta do it low & slow.........
> 
> 
> 
> AND he remembers to turn on the exhaust fan!!!!!




Any more packages????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Any more packages????


not yet........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes
> 
> Hurry Back!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> something screwwyyy is going on with the forum, I can't access my pm's!!!!!  Everytime I click on it, it looks like I am "logged out" but I can post on here?????????
> HELP!!!!!



 
I guess my request I just sent you was so big it messed up your PM inbox!


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> AND he remembers to turn on the exhaust fan!!!!!



No exhaust fan fo me!  I likes to leave a nice fragrance for the next person


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

Just realized I have to work tomorrow and Sat. I just got home!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not yet........



grr.. otay

 i need sleep!!! i hate writing/typing research papers!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Crickett said:


> I guess my request I just sent you was so big it messed up your PM inbox!


I restarted my 'puter and answered ya!


hdm03 said:


> No exhaust fan fo me!  I likes to leave a nice fragrance for the next person





Jeff C. said:


> Just realized I have to work tomorrow and Sat. I just got home!!


 BUT!!!! Mo money, Mo money, Mo money.......


lilD1188 said:


> grr.. otay
> 
> i need sleep!!! i hate writing/typing research papers!!


 you only have 2 more tests......... knock'em out 'for da baby gets here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I restarted my 'puter and answered ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See that horse......


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I restarted my 'puter and answered ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats aint all.... 2 test, 2 discussion questions which i have to reply to 2 other students so i have to wait on everybody else, plus a 5 page research paper, and then my internship, which curt has YET to call me back about, although i did go talk to him they havent had anything i could do plus they went threw an audit this week, and i have a 10 page paper to write over what i did during my internship, which imma go to the library in ocilla and do most the report on the history of ocilla and the police dept.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> See that horse......





lilD1188 said:


> thats aint all.... 2 test, 2 discussion questions which i have to reply to 2 other students so i have to wait on everybody else, plus a 5 page research paper, and then my internship, which curt has YET to call me back about, although i did go talk to him they havent had anything i could do plus they went threw an audit this week, and i have a 10 page paper to write over what i did during my internship, which imma go to the library in ocilla and do most the report on the history of ocilla and the police dept.


 with all that to do, why ya still here?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

Some dadgum web business has sold MY personal info to other companies!!!! They have called my husband's cell phone (bill is in my name) 4 x's today already!!!! Ranging from auto ins for a car I HAVE NOT EVEN purchased to online schools wanting to register me for a school!!!! 
Ain't that against the law???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Some dadgum web business has sold MY personal info to other companies!!!! They have called my husband's cell phone (bill is in my name) 4 x's today already!!!! Ranging from auto ins for a car I HAVE NOT EVEN purchased to online schools wanting to register me for a school!!!!
> Ain't that against the law???


 dang........ I dunno..........


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang........ I dunno..........



The ins cos are claiming I purchased a 2002 Mercury Milan & it needs to be insured!!!! I have not purchased such car!!! EVER!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 21, 2013)

Dang, i hate to say it but i'm glad to be back at work. took the wife to the orthe ,....ord..ortha... the dentist and waited for like two hours in this crappy chair. 
But i'm back , what i miss


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The ins cos are claiming I purchased a 2002 Mercury Milan & it needs to be insured!!!! I have not purchased such car!!! EVER!!!



You might want to check your credit report; just in case.


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Some dadgum web business has sold MY personal info to other companies!!!! They have called my husband's cell phone (bill is in my name) 4 x's today already!!!! Ranging from auto ins for a car I HAVE NOT EVEN purchased to online schools wanting to register me for a school!!!!
> Ain't that against the law???



Reminds me ...

I get at least one phone call EVERY DAY for the last 3 or 4 months from some spanish speaking person who hasnt gotten the hint yet, WRONG NUMBER. I've tried to tell him ... i've even tried the "El wrongo numbero" and it didnt work ... i've given up and just see his number and hit ignore ... every day.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You might want to check your credit report; just in case.


 I wouldn't have thought of that!!  Yep, that needs checking!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> The ins cos are claiming I purchased a 2002 Mercury Milan & it needs to be insured!!!! I have not purchased such car!!! EVER!!!



If it isn't against the law, it should be


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Reminds me ...
> 
> I get at least one phone call EVERY DAY for the last 3 or 4 months from some spanish speaking person who hasnt gotten the hint yet, WRONG NUMBER. I've tried to tell him ... i've even tried the "El wrongo numbero" and it didnt work ... i've given up and just see his number and hit ignore ... every day.


 find out how to say "I know where you live" in spanish...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Reminds me ...
> 
> I get at least one phone call EVERY DAY for the last 3 or 4 months from some spanish speaking person who hasnt gotten the hint yet, WRONG NUMBER. I've tried to tell him ... i've even tried the "El wrongo numbero" and it didnt work ... i've given up and just see his number and hit ignore ... every day.



I can tell you how to fix that.....when you see that #, answer and say, "hold on". Then, just lay the phone down, but don't hang up. Eventually they quit callin that #, I promise


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> You might want to check your credit report; just in case.



Yep that's next on my list! 



slip said:


> Reminds me ...
> 
> I get at least one phone call EVERY DAY for the last 3 or 4 months from some spanish speaking person who hasnt gotten the hint yet, WRONG NUMBER. I've tried to tell him ... i've even tried the "El wrongo numbero" and it didnt work ... i've given up and just see his number and hit ignore ... every day.






Keebs said:


> I wouldn't have thought of that!!  Yep, that needs checking!!!!!!


 
Yeah I think an accts been hacked or something but the lady I talked to at State Farm said that some web co sold my info to them!


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I can tell you how to fix that.....when you see that #, answer and say, "hold on". Then, just lay the phone down, but don't hang up. Eventually they quit callin that #, I promise



Good idea, but ill leave it hid in the bathroom at work.

That oughta break them of calling me real quick.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

slip said:


> Good idea, but ill leave it hid in the bathroom at work.
> 
> That oughta break them of calling me real quick.





I tried the "Terrell don't stay here" for months and finally gave up. When I started tellin them to "hold on", they gave up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> find out how to say "I know where you live" in spanish...........


Yo Quiero Taco Bell?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yo Quiero Taco Bell?



He REALLY is a messican


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yo Quiero Taco Bell?





Hornet22 said:


> He REALLY is a messican



You got your shucking gloves ready?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You got your shucking gloves ready?



Yes ma'am


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Yes ma'am


 I ain't gonna let you get hurt No Mo!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 21, 2013)

Time to wake Mud up & get on outta here!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 21, 2013)

that processer thread lasted longer than I figured it would !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 21, 2013)

I thank we need a chat room !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> that processer thread lasted longer than I figured it would !!



I just got home from work.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I thank we need a chat room !!



Having a chat room is what got us in twubble to begin with. Thats why it got removed and the drivel lounge threads started.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 21, 2013)

LOL...okie dokie. I wanted to post a info thread about a auction (fire arms) and ask about it and was told no !! still don't understand that one !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Having a chat room is what got us in twubble to begin with. Thats why it got removed and the drivel lounge threads started.



oh...never was there !! was  and  anyways !! no way to moderate them !!


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 21, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I thank we need a chat room !!



I gots one. They neva shoot up.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't need a chat room. We got the driveler threads!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> LOL...okie dokie. I wanted to post a info thread about a auction (fire arms) and ask about it and was told no !! still don't understand that one !!




From the R&G:
"No linking from the forum to ads posted in the GON Marketplace, Ebay, Craigslist, or any other classified advertisement web site. If discovered, those links will be immediately removed without notice. Continued posting of links may result in moderation action against the posters account."

The problem is if we allowed ads for gun auctions, then the people selling stuff on ebay would be mad because they cant link their auctions here. Sometimes a "catch all" rule just has to be made and enforced. Sorry.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 21, 2013)

it was nothing to be gained by me. i'll pm


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2013)

Just what have I jumped into the middle of! LOLs
Hey yall deer season is over and I'm about to move into this place. My puter is slow & I type slower. Beware! Yall have been warned!LOLs TTYL kmc


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2013)

Burned up the rest of the gardens and broke out the tiller .... We aint going to get a real winter so we may as well get ready for spring.

Cant wait for some green outside, just not the pollen.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Just what have I jumped into the middle of! LOLs
> Hey yall deer season is over and I'm about to move into this place. My puter is slow & I type slower. Beware! Yall have been warned!LOLs TTYL kmc


Pull up a stump an set a spell.

I gotta tell you, when your ticker is used to running at 10,000 rpm and the drugs slow it down to 6,000 rpm it'll slap wear you out.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Just what have I jumped into the middle of! LOLs
> Hey yall deer season is over and I'm about to move into this place. My puter is slow & I type slower. Beware! Yall have been warned!LOLs TTYL kmc



That's ok! I read slow & type slow when I'm posting from my phone!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You got your shucking gloves ready?



Better not be an Oyster eating without an invite toward the Dawg.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pull up a stump an set a spell.
> 
> I gotta tell you, when your ticker is used to running at 10,000 rpm and the drugs slow it down to 6,000 rpm it'll slap wear you out.


I'm more wore in than out. I need to slow down. Will a bucket do in stead of a stump.


Crickett said:


> That's ok! I read slow & type slow when I'm posting from my phone!



That is a good looken puppy you have.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2013)

What sup Jeff


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 21, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pull up a stump an set a spell.
> 
> I gotta tell you, when your ticker is used to running at 10,000 rpm and the drugs slow it down to 6,000 rpm it'll slap wear you out.



And when it gets to where they put ya on a blood thinner....then ya loose yor right to own a sharp knife !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> Just what have I jumped into the middle of! LOLs
> Hey yall deer season is over and I'm about to move into this place. My puter is slow & I type slower. Beware! Yall have been warned!LOLs TTYL kmc



Indeed KM, all are welcome here.  Didn't you used to jump in here from time to time in the past?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And when it gets to where they put ya a blood thinner....then ya loose yor right to own a sharp knife !!



My knife is the least of my worries, it's those objects you would never expect to bleed from that get me


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm more wore in than out. I need to slow down. Will a bucket do in stead of a stump.
> 
> 
> That is a good looken puppy you have.



Thank you! He's a big ol baby!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> My knife is the least of my worries, it's those objects you would never expect to bleed from that get me



Evening Jeff, I am ready for an Oyster shucking. I would make a special trip down there if I hear they are having one.


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 21, 2013)

Wassup Drivlas?!?!?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 21, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Indeed KM, all are welcome here.  Didn't you used to jump in here from time to time in the past?


Yep but deer season came in and I was hunten.


Crickett said:


> Thank you! He's a big ol baby!



We have a black one and she is rotten


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Jeff, I am ready for an Oyster shucking. I would make a special trip down there if I hear they are having one.



Sounds like somethins a brewin!! 



huntinstuff said:


> Wassup Drivlas?!?!?



Wassuuuuuup......drinkin a bud!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 21, 2013)

Wasn't there a rumor that Quack was having puppies?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

I would bring 50 Lbs of Bacon to get an invite to an Oyster shucking. I would also bring 2 Beers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 21, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Wasn't there a rumor that Quack was having puppies?







KyDawg said:


> I would bring 50 Lbs of Bacon to get an invite to an Oyster shucking. I would also bring 2 Beers.



I'll do some snoopin!! 

Swamp People is on....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2013)

What a bummer.... talked the family into going to Hibachi Buffet. Got my groove on with overcooked crawfish and marinated squid, but they were either out or low on everything else.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What a bummer.... talked the family into going to Hibachi Buffet. Got my groove on with overcooked crawfish and marinated squid, but they were either out or low on everything else.



You Would have been better off at Red Lobster.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You Would have been better off at Red Lobster.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bama,
crawdads and squid is what you use to catch something to eat!!!

Cart before the horse kinda eatin going on over there.

The Dead Monster has frozen seafood from everywhere but here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Bama,
> crawdads and squid is what you use to catch something to eat!!!
> 
> Cart before the horse kinda eatin going on over there.
> ...



Hey, BR!
Well, it kinda went like this:
Fried crabs- out
frog legs-out
chicken on a stick- out
boiled shrimp- out
mussels on the 1/2 shell- dried out
therefore, i tanked up on squid and crawfish.
The next time i go to Statesboro, i want to see if you got room in da boat for a fat guy with a rod and reel.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

I guess the soft shell crab supply was pretty low also.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I guess the soft shell crab supply was pretty low also.



They actually have hard shells, but the top had been pulled off, innards cleaned out, and the body/legs/claws split in half and fried. They aren't blues, but they are pretty good.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> They actually have hard shells, but the top had been pulled off, innards cleaned out, and the body/legs/claws split in half and fried. They aren't blues, but they are pretty good.



I would rather you have said that were just out, now I am hungry.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What a bummer.... talked the family into going to Hibachi Buffet. Got my groove on with overcooked crawfish and marinated squid, but they were either out or low on everything else.



We had fried squid last night! Fried it myself! Battered w/ the Seasoned Louisiana Fish Fry!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We had fried squid last night! Fried it myself! Battered w/ the Seasoned Louisiana Fish Fry!



I do love me some calimari!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We had fried squid last night! Fried it myself! Battered w/ the Seasoned Louisiana Fish Fry!



That did it I am going to bed hungry.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 21, 2013)

Gonna be a good day tater


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I do love me some calimari!



Me too! I got this from Publix & it's by Inland Seafood! Raised in the USA! Inland supplies to 1,000's of restaurants! 



KyDawg said:


> That did it I am going to bed hungry.


I'm sorry Dawg!


----------



## slip (Feb 21, 2013)

My ol dog turned 12 today .... Got her when i was 7 and i cant remember a time without her. She is getting old and her body is failing her ... Sort of a bitter sweet birthday. Not looking forward to the day she leaves us.

Happy day Jazzy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 21, 2013)

slip said:


> My ol dog turned 12 today .... Got her when i was 7 and i cant remember a time without her. She is getting old and her body is failing her ... Sort of a bitter sweet birthday. Not looking forward to the day she leaves us.
> 
> Happy day Jazzy


Our dogs are only with us for a short time!!!.......I think it is to teach us how to deal with loss!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 21, 2013)

slip said:


> My ol dog turned 12 today .... Got her when i was 7 and i cant remember a time without her. She is getting old and her body is failing her ... Sort of a bitter sweet birthday. Not looking forward to the day she leaves us.
> 
> Happy day Jazzy



I hope Max is around for at least that long! We got him when he was 4. He will be 9 this year! 

Hope Jazzy had a great birthday!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 22, 2013)

Happy Friday to all of you.  The rain just started pouring here 5 minutes ago and the weatherman said to keep your life preservers handy for the next few days.  I am not looking forward to this upcoming wet weekend.  I have lots of things to do but I surely can't get them done today or throughout the next several days with all of this rain.

Sure hope Gobblin is surviving down in the swamp.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2013)

Mernin droolers. I wonder if Gobblin has been floated out of the swamp yet? 

Chex with Nanners on it this moanin and a glass of Urnge juice..


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Mornin kids.....gotta drive into ATL by myself this moanin in the rain, should be fun with no HOV passenger


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 22, 2013)

RAIN.........So much for getting up in the morning to go hang trail cameras. 

Oh well, good weekend to sleep in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids.....gotta drive into ATL by myself this moanin in the rain, should be fun with no HOV passenger


Hey, at least you still have HOV lanes. We now have the HOT lanes that nobody is willing to use because of the insane exit to exit prices they want to charge you to use them. 

This state has "bumped their head".


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

it's FRIDAY!!!!!  Wheezing, snifflin, eyes runnin kinda day!
Hey, ya'll did get Tbugsy outta Tucker yesterday, dinn'it ya'll???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> it's FRIDAY!!!!!  Wheezing, snifflin, eyes runnin kinda day!
> Hey, ya'll did get Tbugsy outta Tucker yesterday, dinn'it ya'll???


If'n she fount that chocolate making frenchy that Elfiii was tellin her about she might jist have decided to stay.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Wasn't there a rumor that Quack was having puppies?





My pup Susie didn't "take."   Guess she's gonna be like me and Dawn and ain't gonna have no pups . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If'n she fount that chocolate making frenchy that Elfiii was tellin her about she might jist have decided to stay.


 no way!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My pup Susie didn't "take."   Guess she's gonna be like me and Dawn and ain't gonna have no pups . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>






We're gonna try her again !!!  In all honesty I'm glad we never had youngun's, I'd be broke financially and hearted . . . plus I'm really selfish . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


> we're gonna try her again !!!  In all honesty i'm glad we never had youngun's, i'd be broke financially and hearted . . . Plus i'm really selfish . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, at least you still have HOV lanes. We now have the HOT lanes that nobody is willing to use because of the insane exit to exit prices they want to charge you to use them.
> 
> This state has "bumped their head".



True dat....the few times I've ridden up through there nobody was in them 

Lappin up a bowl of oatmeal before I walk out the door, y'all have a good rainy Friday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2013)

Flooding rain here kiddies, gotta crash !!


----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2013)

morning ever body..............what die miss?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> morning ever body..............what die miss?


have you checked your pm's yet?


----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> have you checked your pm's yet?



sho have!!...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

mornin ladies and gents!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anybody heard from Blood
Where he at.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> sho have!!...............


then you is caught up!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin ladies and gents!


mernin sista!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Anybody heard from Blood
> Where he at.


 ain't it his lunch time or maybe it's his nap time...........


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 22, 2013)

Juss paid my truck off.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Juss paid my truck off.



 

Wanna pay for my 2002 Mercury Milan I purchased yesterday?


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Wanna pay for my 2002 Mercury Milan I purchased yesterday?





I still got my wifes 2003 Honda Accord to finish payin' for.


If it wern't for that I'd do it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I still got my wifes 2003 Honda Accord to finish payin' for.
> 
> 
> If it wern't for that I'd do it.



I gots me a 2003 Honda Accord too. Mine be paid off.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Juss paid my truck off.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots me a 2003 Honda Accord too. Mine be paid off.


 I got a 1997 Dodge Dakota, it's paid off too.............. now I just pay out the waahzooo to keep it running!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

off to see the dentist, the wonderful dentist in town........


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots me a 2003 Honda Accord too. Mine be paid off.





They are nice cars, and they'll run fo'eva. The one we just bought her last month only has 73,000 miles on it. Her dad and uncle are the service manager and assistant service manager at a Honda dealership, and I used to be a tech there, so I can work on it and they can get me parts for cheap, works out good.

She had a really nice 03 Accord that would have been paid for about 3 times already but somebody ran into her and totaled it.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2013)

Nothing like coming home from a trip. Waking up and finding out someone went on a shopping spree with MY checking account.  

Closed everything out, opened a new account with a local bank and had more security than they've probably had anyone ask for put on it. Now I gotta wait on my paper checks from the closed account to be snail mailed to me before I have ANY money.  

Changed the direct deposit information for payroll. Cussed. Screamed. Pitched a royal fit and had to beg Fishbait for catfood money so Baron and the gang don't starve to death.  

I'm running a close second with Wobbert-Woo!  in the "It sucks to be me" bracket.


----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nothing like coming home from a trip. Waking up and finding out someone went on a shopping spree with MY checking account.
> 
> Closed everything out, opened a new account with a local bank and had more security than they've probably had anyone ask for put on it. Now I gotta wait on my paper checks from the closed account to be snail mailed to me before I have ANY money.
> 
> ...



it could be worse.........Fishbait could have said NO.....


----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> They are nice cars, and they'll run fo'eva. The one we just bought her last month only has 73,000 miles on it. Her dad and uncle are the service manager and assistant service manager at a Honda dealership, and I used to be a tech there, so I can work on it and they can get me parts for cheap, works out good.
> 
> She had a really nice 03 Accord that would have been paid for about 3 times already but somebody ran into her and totaled it.




I gotta a Honda 4wheeler.........can you work on dat?.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> They are nice cars, and they'll run fo'eva. The one we just bought her last month only has 73,000 miles on it. Her dad and uncle are the service manager and assistant service manager at a Honda dealership, and I used to be a tech there, so I can work on it and they can get me parts for cheap, works out good.
> 
> She had a really nice 03 Accord that would have been paid for about 3 times already but somebody ran into her and totaled it.



We've always had Honda's great cars. We currently have 3 in the driveway. Hubby's prelude, son's accord and my accord. The Z71 truck stays in the woods.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nothing like coming home from a trip. Waking up and finding out someone went on a shopping spree with MY checking account.
> 
> Closed everything out, opened a new account with a local bank and had more security than they've probably had anyone ask for put on it. Now I gotta wait on my paper checks from the closed account to be snail mailed to me before I have ANY money.
> 
> ...



    NOT FUN!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nothing like coming home from a trip. Waking up and finding out someone went on a shopping spree with MY checking account.
> 
> Closed everything out, opened a new account with a local bank and had more security than they've probably had anyone ask for put on it. Now I gotta wait on my paper checks from the closed account to be snail mailed to me before I have ANY money.
> 
> ...



Oh no!!! 
You guys should seriously consider "Lifelock" or one of those type security sites. They have stopped the bleeding fairly quickly when suspicious charges start appearing.


----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2013)

it's raining hard here!!.................


----------



## rydert (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> it's raining hard here!!.................


Yep, pouring here too, but the messican radar shows it about to end down here in sowega.


rydert said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> I gotta a Honda 4wheeler.........can you work on dat?.......



I can get on it and ride it 


I have a '02 Rancher 350, I love it.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 22, 2013)

rydert said:


>



You sho' is happy bout it rainin'.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

rain has stopped here.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I still got my wifes 2003 Honda Accord to finish payin' for.
> 
> 
> If it wern't for that I'd do it.



I was only kidding! I don't own a Milan but the Ins cos keep calling wanting me to insure it! 4 different cos called yesterday! 

I have a Ford Fusion & LOVE it! 



turtlebug said:


> Nothing like coming home from a trip. Waking up and finding out someone went on a shopping spree with MY checking account.
> 
> Closed everything out, opened a new account with a local bank and had more security than they've probably had anyone ask for put on it. Now I gotta wait on my paper checks from the closed account to be snail mailed to me before I have ANY money.
> 
> ...



Dadgum girl!!! I hate that for you! I'm glad you made it home ok!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Nothing like coming home from a trip. Waking up and finding out someone went on a shopping spree with MY checking account.
> 
> Closed everything out, opened a new account with a local bank and had more security than they've probably had anyone ask for put on it. Now I gotta wait on my paper checks from the closed account to be snail mailed to me before I have ANY money.
> 
> ...


 Dang, hate that for ya.................. But  glad ya made it back safely.............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Yep! 


Where is everybody?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> Where is everybody?



I right here


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmmm ritz crackers cream cheese & bell pepper jelly!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> Where is everybody?



I'm at work.
Well, home alone and on call this weekend. 
What to do?....
Glad you asked!
I think a trip to publix and salt lick after i leave here. Time to make a big ol' batch of Duck Gumbo again.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm at work.
> Well, home alone and on call this weekend.
> What to do?....
> Glad you asked!
> I think a trip to publix and salt lick after i leave here. Time to make a big ol' batch of Duck Gumbo again.





I'm gonna bake me some beer batter cupcakes this weekend!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hmmm ritz crackers cream cheese & bell pepper jelly!



YUM! Don't get no better!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm gonna bake me some beer batter cupcakes this weekend!




I'm hoping that tastes better than it sounds.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> Where is everybody?





hdm03 said:


> I right here


 you skeerrred me!!!!


Crickett said:


> Hmmm ritz crackers cream cheese & bell pepper jelly!


droolll.............. try some on garlic Triscuits!! YUUUUM!


rhbama3 said:


> I'm at work.
> Well, home alone and on call this weekend.
> What to do?....
> Glad you asked!
> I think a trip to publix and salt lick after i leave here. Time to make a big ol' batch of Duck Gumbo again.


 I love your duck gumbo..............


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'm gonna bake me some beer batter cupcakes this weekend!



I'm going to drank some beer


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm hoping that tastes better than it sounds.



Me too! But it seems to be very popular in the cake world so I'm gonna give it a try only I'm adding peanut butter & I'm gonna top them w/ peanut butter cream cheese icing! My husband's not convinced they'll be good!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Me too! But it seems to be very popular in the cake world so I'm gonna give it a try only I'm adding peanut butter & I'm gonna top them w/_* peanut butter cream cheese icing*_! My husband's not convinced they'll be good!


NOW you've perked my interest!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you skeerrred me!!!!
> 
> droolll.............. try some on garlic Triscuits!! YUUUUM!
> 
> I love your duck gumbo..............



I'll try that! I love triscuits! 



hdm03 said:


> I'm going to drank some beer



I'm sure some beer will be drank while in the mixing stages!


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 22, 2013)

Drinking generous amounts of likker and beer now. Take me drunk im home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I'm going to drank some beer





Crickett said:


> Me too! But it seems to be very popular in the cake world so I'm gonna give it a try only I'm adding peanut butter & I'm gonna top them w/ peanut butter cream cheese icing! My husband's not convinced they'll be good!



If the cupcake don't turn out that icing sounds AWESOME! 

Ya'll have a good un. I'm going home to build a fire in the fireplace. It's cold and wet out there.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> NOW you've perked my interest!



Remember when I made that peanut butter cake back in December? Well the icing melted off of it so this time I'm adding cream cheese to it. It shouldn't melt this time.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If the cupcake don't turn out that icing sounds AWESOME!
> 
> Ya'll have a good un. I'm going home to build a fire in the fireplace. It's cold and wet out there.



I'm gonna post it up in the cafe after I make'em! 
I wanna a fire too but we are low on dry wood! It won't stop raining long enough for the other to dry out so we can stack it on the porch!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If the cupcake don't turn out that icing sounds AWESOME!
> 
> Ya'll have a good un. I'm going home to build a fire in the fireplace. It's cold and wet out there.


Later girl!


Crickett said:


> Remember when I made that peanut butter cake back in December? Well the icing melted off of it so this time I'm adding cream cheese to it. It shouldn't melt this time.


smart move!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2013)

My gosh , busy day, what i miss


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My gosh , busy day, what i miss



Cup Cakes and alot of drinking.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cup Cakes and alot of drinking.



nice


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> nice



Welcome


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cup Cakes and alot of drinking.



I knew it


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cup Cakes and alot of drinking.








What kinda beer y'all reckon I should use?


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I knew it



Didn't take you for a Cupcake kinda feller


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What kinda beer y'all reckon I should use?



Colt 45 Malt liquor.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My gosh , busy day, what i miss


Uuummm.................


KyDawg said:


> Cup Cakes and alot of drinking.


 the drinking part is normal, well so is the cupcakes.....


mudracing101 said:


> I knew it


No No: nu-uh, you di'int!


Hornet22 said:


> Didn't take you for a Cupcake kinda feller


Hey, Hey, HEY!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Colt 45 Malt liquor.



Never had it!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Never had it!


It's NASTY!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

buh bye!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Didn't take you for a Cupcake kinda feller


I like cupcakes.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

got a chicken boiling in the stock pot for the duck gumbo. Got 1 pound of pan sausage, and 4 pounds of smoked sausage to cook and cut. Got a couple of mallards, 6 teal, 2 woodies, and the ducks Quack killed last year, thawing out in the sink. Hoping to make a huge batch in my turkey fryer tomorrow.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2013)

Alrighty then. Got the new checking account squared away. Now to just wait for two checks from USAA for the closed checking and savings accounts. Ordered new checks and a new debit card. WOW! They really get you on the shipping charges for those danged checks.  

Bought 22 pounds of cat food. They had to go down in quality but up in quantity.  Walmart was out of the big bags of Kitt-N-Kaboodle but they had HUGE bags of "Special Kitty" for the same price. They're all special so I figured they wouldn't mind.  

Just started on some antibiotics. Should be able to turn my head by tomorrow. Man, when my sinuses get so bad that the lymph nodes in my neck start swelling, I have to call in a favor. Dr. H is an awesome dude.  

I'm unpacked. Working on washing up clothes and stuff but I still feel too tired to do much. That trip wore me slap out. Terrific company, got to take in a few views and had a great time. Made some new friends and was excited to find out that most of the folks hired in my position are put there to be worked into managerial/supervisory positions. I guess that answers a few questions I've had but didn't want to ask. The company is good to their folks so I'm even more thankful I got the job with them. 

Mini-Me was happy I'm home so she had someone to take her to Game-Stop to preorder a Pokemon game.   

It's the weekend.  I'm gonna sleep and clean. Mainly sleep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then. Got the new checking account squared away. Now to just wait for two checks from USAA for the closed checking and savings accounts. Ordered new checks and a new debit card. WOW! They really get you on the shipping charges for those danged checks.
> 
> Bought 22 pounds of cat food. They had to go down in quality but up in quantity.  Walmart was out of the big bags of Kitt-N-Kaboodle but they had HUGE bags of "Special Kitty" for the same price. They're all special so I figured they wouldn't mind.
> 
> ...



Glad you made it home safe n sound. Did you happen to find that high fallutin chocolate store Elfiii was tellin you about?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad you made it home safe n sound. Did you happen to find that high fallutin chocolate store Elfiii was tellin you about?



No. I really wanted to go but what fundage would've allowed me to enjoy that was taken by some shopaholic with my bank account.  

Plus, it was 3:00 when we got out of class and I pulled out of the hotel at 3:45, I thought getting on all those 285's, 165's, clover leafs, figure 8's and expressways at that time would help me beat traffic. Boy was I.... WRONG!   

I've got a feeling I'll be going back this year.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 22, 2013)

........

i gotta say..........


i love my mommyy!!  

Cloth diapers are awesome!!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2013)

Arrgghh .... offa work at last ...

Put in for a new position at work ... its not even a tenth of what i do now on a work scale and i'd get better hours and more pay. Hope i get it .... Oh, and the best part of it, i'd no longer have to deal with that boss i had the problem with around xmas.

If i dont get that position then im looking for another job, cant take much more of whats going on now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cricket done flung a craving on us. YUM


----------



## Crickett (Feb 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cricket done flung a craving on us. YUM


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then. Got the new checking account squared away. Now to just wait for two checks from USAA for the closed checking and savings accounts. Ordered new checks and a new debit card. WOW! They really get you on the shipping charges for those danged checks.
> 
> Bought 22 pounds of cat food. They had to go down in quality but up in quantity.  Walmart was out of the big bags of Kitt-N-Kaboodle but they had HUGE bags of "Special Kitty" for the same price. They're all special so I figured they wouldn't mind.
> 
> ...


 You deserve it!


lilD1188 said:


> ........
> 
> i gotta say..........
> 
> ...


 you're welcome, glad it all fit and you can use it!


slip said:


> Arrgghh .... offa work at last ...
> 
> Put in for a new position at work ... its not even a tenth of what i do now on a work scale and i'd get better hours and more pay. Hope i get it .... Oh, and the best part of it, i'd no longer have to deal with that boss i had the problem with around xmas.
> 
> If i dont get that position then im looking for another job, cant take much more of whats going on now.


Slip, I don't blame ya one bit........ good luck with the new position!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Cricket done flung a craving on us. YUM


I can't help it, even if I do make it, it is some good stuff for sure!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm thinking sausage and eggs for supper.
Got the chicken stock cooling for the Gumbo and the ducks thawing out.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking sausage and eggs for supper.
> Got the chicken stock cooling for the Gumbo and the ducks thawing out.


 Did you see my post about *loving* your duck gumbo???


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Did you see my post about *loving* your duck gumbo???



Planning to make the biggest batch i've ever done. I'm sure a pack or two might make a trip to fitzbeccaville.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 22, 2013)

Home from the Okefenokee and showered after three days of paddling.   

Now to find supper.  

Oh and mud.  that truck in the avi is missing parts like lots of cup holders


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Planning to make the biggest batch i've ever done. I'm sure a pack or two might make a trip to fitzbeccaville.


   yes!!! He LUVS ME!!!!!!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Home from the Okefenokee and showered after three days of paddling.
> 
> Now to find supper.
> 
> Oh and mud.  that truck in the avi is missing parts like lots of cup holders


WEll??? What kinda time did ya have????? Details man, DETAILSSSss oh & PICTURES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

about to float away down here. Thunder is getting louder too.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, guess i wont have to spray the mud off the truck now. Just hope Mother Nature finished what she started and washed it _ALL_ the way down the drive way


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, BR!
> Well, it kinda went like this:
> Fried crabs- out
> frog legs-out
> ...



Lets see, fat guy with a rod and reel.  One of my fishing buddies is 280lbs. and 6'3" he goes by the name Slim!!!

The boat and saltwater is in Savannah but if we get time at the same time you are welcome on my boat.

Not real thrilled about fishin in the rain tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Evenin folks....just got home from downtown ATL. At least I don't have to go back until 3:00 pm tomorrow. The down side of that is I won't get home until about 3:00 am Sunday morn.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks....just got home from downtown ATL. At least I don't have to go back until 3:00 pm tomorrow. The down side of that is I won't get home until about 3:00 am Sunday morn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 HI there!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Lets see, fat guy with a rod and reel.  One of my fishing buddies is 280lbs. and 6'3" he goes by the name Slim!!!
> 
> The boat and saltwater is in Savannah but if we get time at the same time you are welcome on my boat.
> 
> Not real thrilled about fishin in the rain tho


I'll certainly give you a shout. Oh, and i'm 40 pounds lighter than Slim. 


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin folks....just got home from downtown ATL. At least I don't have to go back until 3:00 pm tomorrow. The down side of that is I won't get home until about 3:00 am Sunday morn.


Evening, Jeffy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll certainly give you a shout. Oh, and i'm 40 pounds lighter than Slim.
> 
> Evening, Jeffy!



Evenin Robert!! You flingin a cravin on me with all this duck gumbo talk. I had some duck breast down in Lousiana the other day!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> HI there!!!


 I misseded you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Robert!! You flingin a cravin on me with all this duck gumbo talk. I had some duck breast down in Lousiana the other day!!



Tomorrow will be a long day with all the cooking, but i can't wait for a big heaping bowl of Gumbo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I misseded you!!!!!!!!!



Same here Darlin!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Tomorrow will be a long day with all the cooking, but i can't wait for a big heaping bowl of Gumbo!



Lawd, that sounds good!! 

I was gonna bring back some shrimp and other stuff, but MizT said no. She wanted to have justification for all of us to go back down  I did bring home an ice chest full of fresh fish though!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here Darlin!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ice chest full of fish?  Did you bring Bama any sac-a-lait?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Ice chest full of fish?  Did you bring Bama any sac-a-lait?



No sir, all I got was salt water species, he can catch his own sac-a-lait


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 22, 2013)

really?

You mean on them jigs he bakes in the oven with all the paint fumes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> really?
> 
> You mean on them jigs he bakes in the oven with all the paint fumes.



Well yeah, and a raging thunderstorm!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 22, 2013)

Well you gotta give him some credit, he can catch fish in a storm and live to tell the tale.

What was in the cooler, reds, trout, flounder?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> really?
> 
> You mean on them jigs he bakes in the oven with all the paint fumes.



Miracles do happen....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

Evening Chillrin. Think I will have a nip before turning in.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

ATTENTION!  Extended Family................











LIl D is at the horsepital being observed!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Chillrin. Think I will have a nip before turning in.


Go ahead, and make that two while you are at it!!

What's your poison this evening??


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ATTENTION!  Extended Family................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well...... quit looking at her!
Makes her nervous.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ATTENTION!  Extended Family................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granmaw in the morning??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well...... quit looking at her!
> Makes her nervous.


I ain't there, I'm here at home!!!! WAITING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Granmaw in the morning??


VERY Possible! Lawd I can't WAIT to hold da wittle boy!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead, and make that two while you are at it!!
> 
> What's your poison this evening??



Thought maybe a Brandy would go good tonight. And I was right.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> VERY Possible! Lawd I can't WAIT to hold da wittle boy!



It will be everything your are expecting and more. Hope all goes well for mom and the little man. Oh yeah and Grandmaw too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> VERY Possible! Lawd I can't WAIT to hold da wittle boy!


Send me a text when you know!!...........I'm going into work tomorrow, and don't know how much I will be able to get on here!!


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 22, 2013)

Good luck and best wishes Ms. Keebs!!!


Bama those jigs  and fish too look good.

The green one looks like the thing i drag around for the guard cat to attack.


----------



## kracker (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> VERY Possible! Lawd I can't WAIT to hold da wittle boy!


Good luck trying to sleep tonight Granny


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

6 straight hours of solid steady hard rain. They weren't lying about that 4-8 inches of the wet stuff today.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thought maybe a Brandy would go good tonight. And I was right.




I haven't ever had much experience with that adult elixir!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Good luck and best wishes Ms. Keebs!!!
> 
> 
> Bama those jigs  and fish too look good.
> ...



I don't think anyone has ever told me my fishing tackle looks like a cat toy.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 6 straight hours of solid steady hard rain. They weren't lying about that 4-8 inches of the wet stuff today.



I thought you said earlier today that it had stopped.


----------



## kracker (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> 6 straight hours of solid steady hard rain. They weren't lying about that 4-8 inches of the wet stuff today.


We got most of our hard rain last night, today was just nasty. Drizzled most of the day and the temp never got above 40 here..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> Good luck trying to sleep tonight Granny






rhbama3 said:


> 6 straight hours of solid steady hard rain. They weren't lying about that 4-8 inches of the wet stuff today.


1, and 9/10ths here today..........Not as much as was predicted!!!.............Ponds around here are still only half full!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I thought you said earlier today that it had stopped.



That was early afternoon. We were between fronts apparently.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Well you gotta give him some credit, he can catch fish in a storm and live to tell the tale.
> 
> What was in the cooler, reds, trout, flounder?



Exactly, plus a couple of bags of sheephead filets!! 



rhbama3 said:


> Miracles do happen....



Look at you, you even managed some green trouts up in neah!! 



KyDawg said:


> Evening Chillrin. Think I will have a nip before turning in.



Shoot, I just got finshed eatin a couple chili dogs. Doubt I'll be turnin in anytime soon 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Go ahead, and make that two while you are at it!!
> 
> What's your poison this evening??



See above post 



Keebs said:


> ATTENTION!  Extended Family................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm.....like I didn't already know!!  

Keep us posted gal!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> We got most of our hard rain last night, today was just nasty. Drizzled most of the day and the temp never got above 40 here..



kracker!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> We got most of our hard rain last night, today was just nasty. Drizzled most of the day and the temp never got above 40 here..


Rain started here around 5:00 am, and lasted till just before noon!!...........Short periods of light rain, and mist since then, and dang it is cold for 41 degrees!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It will be everything your are expecting and more. Hope all goes well for mom and the little man. Oh yeah and Grandmaw too.


Thank ya!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Send me a text when you know!!...........I'm going into work tomorrow, and don't know how much I will be able to get on here!!


will do!


Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Good luck and best wishes Ms. Keebs!!!
> 
> 
> Bama those jigs  and fish too look good.
> ...





kracker said:


> Good luck trying to sleep tonight Granny


I know, I wanna go up there NOW!!!! but she said "No"!


Jeff C. said:


> Ummm.....like I didn't already know!!
> 
> Keep us posted gal!!


I'll do my best!


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> VERY Possible! Lawd I can't WAIT to hold da wittle boy!



Wishing the best for the entire family. 






Gunna try my hand at a little yote huntin tomorrow. Never done it but i've got a .17hmr, rabbit decoy and rabbit in distress call ... Gunna try and trick a trickster...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't think anyone has ever told me my fishing tackle looks like a cat toy.



The thing i use is about the same green and fuzzy!

Thinking about it the cat lady down the street has about 20 flealines runnin around maybe i could use one about 3/4oz. to fling at those pests.
The guard cat, a big mainecoon keeps all the other cats at bay for 2 yards in each direction  as well as off my boat!

I hear the woman bangin round in the kitchen, mumblin something about apple pie and icecream.

I might need to go and help.......... 

somebody needs to make sure she gets the proper serving size in my bowl!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Wishing the best for the entire family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Slip, good luck with the yote, you get good and I'll get you down here to get these around here!  Ok, gonna grab a nap & see how soon I'll be a *granma*!
THanks Ya'll!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

Its a Rainy night in Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

slip said:


> Wishing the best for the entire family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just be careful that you dont call up Bigfoot Slip, if you do just run cause the 17 cal. wont do you any good against them fellars.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Slip, good luck with the yote, you get good and I'll get you down here to get these around here!  Ok, gonna grab a nap & see how soon I'll be a *granma*!
> THanks Ya'll!


G'night Granma Darlin !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Slip, good luck with the yote, you get good and I'll get you down here to get these around here!  Ok, gonna grab a nap & see how soon I'll be a *granma*!
> THanks Ya'll!



Yep, you'd better get some rest Granma!! Goodnight


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just be careful that you dont call up Bigfoot Slip, if you do just run cause the 17 cal. wont do you any good against them fellars.



One of our club members always jokes about seeing bigfoot where ill be ... 


Only thing that has be worried, every pic i have of the yotes here in between 8pm and 3am...


----------



## kracker (Feb 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> kracker!!!


Hey Jeffro, Mr. KyDawg, Mitch and everybody else. A Chrons flareup has been keeping me down in the evenings and I haven't felt much like posting. I'm feeling a little better, so I'll be around to pester y'all.


----------



## kracker (Feb 22, 2013)

slip said:


> One of our club members always jokes about seeing bigfoot where ill be ...
> 
> 
> Only thing that has be worried, every pic i have of the yotes here in between 8pm and 3am...


That's a pretty good sized 'yote there.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

slip said:


> One of our club members always jokes about seeing bigfoot where ill be ...
> 
> 
> Only thing that has be worried, every pic i have of the yotes here in between 8pm and 3am...


The yotes go through my front yard every night!!.........They leave their calling card every time they do!!

Never seen one though!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

slip said:


> One of our club members always jokes about seeing bigfoot where ill be ...
> 
> 
> Only thing that has be worried, every pic i have of the yotes here in between 8pm and 3am...



You oughta try your hand at trapping them. It is REALLY hard to hunt them specifically. The ones i've killed have all been unlucky enough to walk by while i was deer or turkey hunting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

slip said:


> One of our club members always jokes about seeing bigfoot where ill be ...
> 
> 
> Only thing that has be worried, every pic i have of the yotes here in between 8pm and 3am...



Good luck slip!! 



kracker said:


> Hey Jeffro, Mr. KyDawg, Mitch and everybody else. A Chrons flareup has been keeping me down in the evenings and I haven't felt much like posting. I'm feeling a little better, so I'll be around to pester y'all.



I haven't been around here much lately myself, I've been working...... get better, my friend!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey Jeffro, Mr. KyDawg, Mitch and everybody else. A Chrons flareup has been keeping me down in the evenings and I haven't felt much like posting. I'm feeling a little better, so I'll be around to pester y'all.


Pester away brother!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, enjoyed drivelin up with y'all tonight, but the Jag is wanting me to help him write some words. I'll catch up with y'all later


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> Hey Jeffro, Mr. KyDawg, Mitch and everybody else. A Chrons flareup has been keeping me down in the evenings and I haven't felt much like posting. I'm feeling a little better, so I'll be around to pester y'all.



Hey Mr kracker I hope you are feeling better. We need you pestering us.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You oughta try your hand at trapping them. It is REALLY hard to hunt them specifically. The ones i've killed have all been unlucky enough to walk by while i was deer or turkey hunting.



I really, really, wanted to get into trapping this winter ... The spending money just wasnt there. Heck just a trapping license is $30, plus the price of traps and gear its self...

Ill try again to get into it this next winter...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You oughta try your hand at trapping them. It is REALLY hard to hunt them specifically. The ones i've killed have all been unlucky enough to walk by while i was deer or turkey hunting.



I have had pretty good luck with them this year. The 204 has done it's damage the last few weeks.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 22, 2013)

Get some fresh squirrel or fish guts, put them in a good spot like in the pic. Set the guts out in the mid afternoon.
Go back late afternoon set up just upwind and hit your call.


----------



## slip (Feb 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Get some fresh squirrel or fish guts, put them in a good spot like in the pic. Set the guts out in the mid afternoon.
> Go back late afternoon set up just upwind and hit your call.



He seems to like possum .... During deer season there was a possum head and two paws on the 4wheeler path right where the cam is. Im not sure the baiting laws for yotes but maybe a road kill possum would do the trick, gotta look into that...


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 22, 2013)

Most anything goes for hunting yotes. No poison and certain calibers on WMAs are the only rules.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> Most anything goes for hunting yotes. No poison and certain calibers on WMAs are the only rules.



Yep. Trap them, shoot them, choke them, beat them with a baseball bat, you know...... pretend they are zombies. 
Just remember that anything NOT a coyote has to be released alive.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2013)

Rain...werk...count me in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ATTENTION!  Extended Family................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoo Hooo!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> VERY Possible! Lawd I can't WAIT to hold da wittle boy!


Does this mean I get my Uncle Wangs soon?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2013)

I jus read thisun from page one...........yall need a dose of counseling


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

Ugh. Neck hurts, can't turn my head. Between the weather and the pollen, I can't win.  

Little puddles all in the yard, with thick yellow layers of pollen on top. Man, it's just too early for this foolishness.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2013)

Looked out the shop across the yard at the other shop.....an the foreman was makin swimmin motions at me  Yard is bout 4" deep right now


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Did you see my post about *loving* your duck gumbo???





rhbama3 said:


> Planning to make the biggest batch i've ever done. I'm sure a pack or two might make a trip to fitzbeccaville.




Ur uhm Pookie ????




Hankus said:


> I jus read thisun from page one...........yall need a dose of counseling





Hiya nephew !!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ugh. Neck hurts, can't turn my head. Between the weather and the pollen, I can't win.
> 
> Little puddles all in the yard, with thick yellow layers of pollen on top. Man, it's just too early for this foolishness.



It's cause we ain have no winter


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ur uhm Pookie ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy Unk  Imma thinkin I'll git sauced watchin the water today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Howdy Unk  Imma thinkin I'll git sauced watchin the water today






Sounds like a worthy plan lil bro !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2013)

Mornin gang. Good morning for sleepin in. RAIN RAIN and MORE RAIN.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2013)

Burnt'up a bag of microwave popcorn last night at work, emptied the stankin contents outside of my office in the rain, 'bout an hour later opened the door and a 'possum was eatin da popcorn .  


'Night/day good peeples, gotta crash .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Ugh. Neck hurts, can't turn my head. Between the weather and the pollen, I can't win.
> 
> Little puddles all in the yard, with thick yellow layers of pollen on top. Man, it's just too early for this foolishness.



and we aren't even turkey hunting. All this rain is a mystery to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

raining just as hard now as it was when i went to bed last night...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> and we aren't even turkey hunting. All this rain is a mystery to me.


You were thinking about hunting or fishing.


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 23, 2013)

................



Hi!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were thinking about hunting or fishing.



oh yeah, i was.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WELL?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey youngun!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.....well.......


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2013)

Well has ya spit the boy out yet


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 23, 2013)

No baby, but contractions were every 2/5 mins apart and strong, the dr had me walk the halls for 2hrs to see if anything changed or progressed it didnt, but was still having contractions so they gave me 2 percocets and let me come home, atleast i got a decent nights worth of sleep!


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> ................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Hurrup!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> No baby, but contractions were every 2/5 mins apart and strong, the dr had me walk the halls for 2hrs to see if anything changed or progressed it didnt, but was still having contractions so they gave me 2 percocets and let me come home, atleast i got a decent nights worth of sleep!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App for Android_



What is the official due date?
May be a pitocin drip in your future....


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> What is the official due date? May be a pitocin drip in your future....



March 2nd, exactly one week


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> March 2nd, exactly one week



ERD was two weeks past due. They did that stupid pitocin drip and the prostaglandin gel for two days and nuttin. I wouldn't dialate. He wasn't coming out for love nor money.  They finally took him against his will. 

If you can get out of them forcing you into labor, avoid it at all costs.  

Mini-Me was a planned section. Stayed awake and everything. Recovery was awesome compared to my ordeal with ERD.  





Heartbreak Ridge.  I love this movie.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

I swear crap like Post #2 just burns me up.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=7649248#post7649248


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 23, 2013)

Im hoping to avoid the drip, and maybe even the epi (based on the contractions last night i might cave on this) but, i dont wanna go to far past my due date either, but if i make it till tues ill see what the dr says!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Im hoping to avoid the drip, and maybe even the epi (based on the contractions last night i might cave on this) but, i dont wanna go to far past my due date either, but if i make it till tues ill see what the dr says!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from Gon.com  App for  Android_



I'm not gonna weigh in on the epidural. You'll have to form your own opinion on that, then let me know what you think. Don't wanna sway your decision.  

Don't rush it. I know you're miserable but he's gonna grow up so fast, he'll be out of the house before you know it and you'll wonder where the time went. 

Keep me posted.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I'm not gonna weigh in on the epidural. You'll have to form your own opinion on that, then let me know what you think. Don't wanna sway your decision.
> 
> Don't rush it. I know you're miserable but he's gonna grow up so fast, he'll be out of the house before you know it and you'll wonder where the time went.
> 
> Keep me posted.



If it was me ( which would be a miracle in itself ) I would say GIVE ME MORPHINE......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess i'm gonna have to put on the rainsuit and head to Publix. Got all these ducks waiting to be cooked and i need groceries to continue.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I guess i'm gonna have to put on the rainsuit and head to Publix. Got all these ducks waiting to be cooked and i need groceries to continue.



What ya gunna cook wit dem ducks ? 

My brother tried a microwave recipe with duck once. Sorta reminded me of eating a super ball.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> What ya gunna cook wit dem ducks ?
> 
> My brother tried a microwave recipe with duck once. Sorta reminded me of eating a super ball.



Duck Gumbo! We finally finished off the last batch. Using the same recipe i always do:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=282522&highlight=duck+gumbo


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 23, 2013)

Believe it or not, im not to miserable, just have to adjust how i sit every now and then, the only real pain i have is in my lower back and hips which i deal with alot anyways just not on this big of a scale but compared to what some people are dealing with my preg has been pretty dang easy!


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Duck Gumbo! We finally finished off the last batch. Using the same recipe i always do:
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=282522&highlight=duck+gumbo



Wow...that stuff looks amazing. Can't believe I missed that post.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Believe it or not, im not to miserable, just have to adjust how i sit every now and then, the only real pain i have is in my lower back and hips which i deal with alot anyways just not on this big of a scale but compared to what some people are dealing with my preg has been pretty dang easy!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App for Android_





I never had one problem other than a UTI with ERD until the end. Those last two weeks, my BP started going up to the point I couldn't talk without gasping for a breath. The doc put me in to induce me and nothing. I was mierable. I never dialated past 1 after 72 hours on pitocin and prostaglandin. It was crazy. ERD went into distress and they finally took him by emergency c-section when his heartrate kept dropping. I was in the hospital I think seven days after he was born. It was crazy.  A totally uneventful pregnancy gone haywire in the end.

Now with Mini-Me. I puked from the start. They kept putting me in the hospital for dehydration the first three months. I couldn't hold Gatorade down, nothing. You can ask Fishbait, at five months pregnant, I wasn't even showing I had lost so much weight and been so sick. Month six came around and I swear that young'un craved Reese Cups like there was no tomorrow. One morning I woke up and looked at myself and  Yep, I was PREGNANT.    But, even though it was a c-section, we were home in 48 hours and everything went fine.  

You're doing great. It'll all be over soon and then you'll be fighting your mom over who gets to hold him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Believe it or not, im not to miserable, just have to adjust how i sit every now and then, the only real pain i have is in my lower back and hips which i deal with alot anyways just not on this big of a scale but compared to what some people are dealing with my preg has been pretty dang easy!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Gon.com App for Android_



During MizT's second pregnancy with our daughter, I talked her into staying at home right up to the point we had to go to the hospital. She was much more comfortable at home, she did what she wanted, but we were only 5 mins from the hospital. That was a midwife birth, about 30 mins after we got there we had a daughter. She still gives me a hard time about it jokingly, but said it was much better than laying there for hrs in the hospital waiting rather than being in the comfort of her home. I think my daughter was already peeking when we got there


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2013)

Gotta go get ready for a loud, long evening in the Ga.Dome....Supercross!!

Y'all stay dry!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

They tried the drip on me with LilD, slowed HER heart rate down so we stopped it, they finally had to break my water and once sis D2 came in to be with me and helped me work through the contractions, it weren't no time she came into the world looking like a mini wrinkled version of my Daddy's Mama!  LilD's Daddy didn't get the word from his dispatcher so he was in the elevator on the way up when she was born.......... wonder if Aunt D2 wants to be a birthing coach again??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get ready for a loud, long evening in the Ga.Dome....Supercross!!
> 
> Y'all stay dry!!


 Drive safe!!

The creek be RUNNING here at Dulieville!  I let the horses out cause ain't nuttin but water in the bottom where they usually stay!


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get ready for a loud, long evening in the Ga.Dome....Supercross!!
> 
> Y'all stay dry!!



I'll be there too!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

I've never watched a "Tosh.0" or ever even cared what it was. 

Until my trip and having virtually no choices in television channels while I was there.

Let me add, raunchy is not usually my thing when it comes to comedy. Ron White is about as bad as I get.

However, if you're so inclined, Tosh.0 has a website on Comedy Central. If someone might happen to want to check out something about quacking like a duck or ya know, just happen on it.....

It however is NOT SAFE FOR WORK, small children, adult children or anyone that you care what they think about you. 

Quite a few interesting videos on there. 

No, I have nothing to do today but laundry and listen to the rain.


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I've never watched a "Tosh.0" or ever even cared what it was.
> 
> Until my trip and having virtually no choices in television channels while I was there.
> 
> ...



Love me some Tosh.0


----------



## oops1 (Feb 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Love me some Tosh.0



That show ain't no joke!!! Hilarious


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Love me some Tosh.0



I just saw a side of you I never wanted to.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion.    

To all my Drivelers.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion.
> 
> To all my Drivelers.



AWWWWW SHUCKS


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

I go to da grocery sto and come back to wimmens Labor, Tosh, and cyndi lauper?
Going to eat my potted meat wif rice crackers, and pickled okra while my ducks cook.
Wish i was going to Cloumbus tonight to see Jeff Dunham at the civic center.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hankus said:


> I jus read thisun from page one...........yall need a dose of counseling



Rain everywhere, nothing to do, Quack not having puppies, Keebs not a granmaw yet  and Hankus is the voice of reason

I need to increase my dosage or maybe decrease it. Decisions on the weekend cause a lot of stress!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I go to da grocery sto and come back to wimmens Labor, Tosh, and cyndi lauper?
> Going to eat my potted meat wif rice crackers, and pickled okra while my ducks cook.
> Wish i was going to Cloumbus tonight to see Jeff Dunham at the civic center.



You gotta love Achmed the dead terrorist. Jeff Dunham is great. 

Potted meat on rice crackers...maybe not so great.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> You gotta love Achmed the dead terrorist. Jeff Dunham is great.
> 
> Potted meat on rice crackers...maybe not so great.



I put jalapeno's on it. Much better! 

Hankus as the voice of reason? Okay, NOW we've reached the end of the Internet.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dunham is great live!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion.
> 
> To all my Drivelers.





Ya'll just wouldn't believe the chics I hooked up with "Girls just wanna have fun..."


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

Been gone 4 hours and still no Grandbaby?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been gone 4 hours and still no Grandbaby?


Nope, but she's walking laps in the house............

ok, here is the creek running over my Mama's road.......... I haven't seen it like this in a long, LONG time!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

Sis & bro-in-law went ahead & moved a vehicle to the other side, just in case........


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> Sis & bro-in-law went ahead & moved a vehicle to the other side, just in case........



Did they really???


Just woke up, to the smell of buffalo chicken in the crock pot!!
Thinkin bout makin some cabbage to go with it!!!


_Posted  from Gon.com  App for Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:
			
		

> They tried the drip on me with LilD, slowed HER heart rate down so we stopped it, they finally had to break my water and once sis D2 came in to be with me and helped me work through the contractions, it weren't no time she came into the world looking like a mini wrinkled version of my Daddy's Mama! LilD's Daddy didn't get the word from his dispatcher so he was in the elevator on the way up when she was born.......... wonder if Aunt D2 wants to be a birthing coach again??



Nope not D2........its your turn now!!! Lol!!!! 


_Posted  from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> I never had one problem other than a UTI with ERD until the end. Those last two weeks, my BP started going up to the point I couldn't talk without gasping for a breath. The doc put me in to induce me and nothing. I was mierable. I never dialated past 1 after 72 hours on pitocin and prostaglandin. It was crazy. ERD went into distress and they finally took him by emergency c-section when his heartrate kept dropping. I was in the hospital I think seven days after he was born. It was crazy. A totally uneventful pregnancy gone haywire in the end.
> 
> ...



your preg with mini me sounds like mine cept i never got that dehydrated, and i just started really showing in the last month, according to the dr ive only gained 8lbs the whole preg 4 of which she suspects is just water!!


_Posted from  Gon.com  App for  Android_


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> During MizT's second pregnancy with our daughter, I talked her into staying at home right up to the point we had to go to the hospital. She was much more comfortable at home, she did what she wanted, but we were only 5 mins from the hospital. That was a midwife birth, about 30 mins after we got there we had a daughter. She still gives me a hard time about it jokingly, but said it was much better than laying there for hrs in the hospital waiting rather than being in the comfort of her home. I think my daughter was already peeking when we got there



Im hoping to be able to do that, we arent far from the hospital but if it keeps rainin like it is he maybe born at home anyways lol


_Posted from  Gon.com App for  Android_


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Nope, but she's walking laps in the house............
> 
> ok, here is the creek running over my Mama's road.......... I haven't seen it like this in a long, LONG time!


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2013)

So much for even a chance to yote hunt today ... everybody and their cousin is out on 4 wheelers playin in the mud. 

What a waste of gas that was...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm pregant . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

slip said:


> So much for even a chance to yote hunt today ... everybody and their cousin is out on 4 wheelers playin in the mud.
> 
> What a waste of gas that was...



No sir. Cant agree with you there. There is just something about mud that immediately attracts a redneck to it. I'll hit every puddle i come across when i'm on my 4-wheeler, just to see how big a splash i can get. It's in our DNA.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm pregant . . .



when are the puppies due?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm pregant . . .


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> No sir. Cant agree with you there. There is just something about mud that immediately attracts a redneck to it. I'll hit every puddle i come across when i'm on my 4-wheeler, just to see how big a splash i can get. It's in our DNA.



No i mean it was a waste of gas for me to drive out there.

But, on the way home i figured if you cant beat em, join em and tore up a few dirt roads my self. The truck was looking too clean after all that rain.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

slip said:


> No i mean it was a waste of gas for me to drive out there.
> 
> But, on the way home i figured if you cant beat em, join em and tore up a few dirt roads my self. The truck was looking too clean after all that rain.



attaboy! 
Around here, mud and blood on a truck are a status symbol.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> attaboy!
> Around here, mud and blood on a truck are a status symbol.



That and stickers and cup holders ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> That and stickers and cup holders ....



Hiya, Tagbabe! 
I think the jury is still out on daddy bought, coal rollin', diesel, multiple cup holder, sticker laden, pimped out, jacked up, trucks. Just sounds more like an LL Bean catalog shopper.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2013)

Well the swamp trip was enjoyable.  Water was low but everything was passable from that the refuge has cleared up from the '10 fire.  Still working at clearing downfalls.   I was able to see past the berms in places due to clearing of the understory from fire.   The entire 3/4 mile boardwalk at the Folkston entrance had burned and that has been a priority.  The rain headed that way as we got off and hit by the time we got to Waycross would be well received.   Hope they get 4 inches down that way.  

The canal itself

First night's accommodations

And no it was named this before I got there.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

Daddy, you better make sure my diaper is VERY SECURE!!! (This is no relation of mine, I stole it off msnbc)


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well the swamp trip was enjoyable.  Water was low but everything was passable from that the refuge has cleared up from the '10 fire.  Still working at clearing downfalls.   I was able to see past the berms in places due to clearing of the understory from fire.   The entire 3/4 mile boardwalk at the Folkston entrance had burned and that has been a priority.  The rain headed that way as we got off and hit by the time we got to Waycross would be well received.   Hope they get 4 inches down that way.
> 
> The canal itself
> 
> ...



You slept in an outhouse?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2013)

As always, gotta spend some QT with the with the wife.  Headed out tomorrow to either Savannah, or Charleston to celebrate her 24th anniversary married to ME !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> As always, gotta spend some QT with the with the wife.  Headed out tomorrow to either Savannah, or Charleston to celebrate her 24th anniversary married to ME !!!




You did get her a 72 karat diamond, a trip to Europe, a new Bentley, several Louis Vuittons and a large pile of cash right?   

Happy Anniversary you two.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> attaboy!
> Around here, mud and blood on a truck are a status symbol.


Blood on about everything you own is kind of your personal brand isn't it?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Daddy, you better make sure my diaper is VERY SECURE!!! (This is no relation of mine, I stole it off msnbc)







Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm pregant . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm pregant . . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> As always, gotta spend some QT with the with the wife.  Headed out tomorrow to either Savannah, or Charleston to celebrate her 24th anniversary married to ME !!!


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Blood on about everything you own is kind of your personal brand isn't it?



you know me too well.....


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2013)

Speaking of mud and rain.

Every house on low ground around here, you could fish in right now... my yard is on high ground but there are puddles and when you walk it feels like a spounge ... My genius neighbor thought he could drive his SUV + trailer + car on trailer through his yard to his garage.


Looks like he's buried up to the axle ...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

slip said:


> Speaking of mud and rain.
> 
> Every house on low ground around here, you could fish in right now... my yard is on high ground but there are puddles and when you walk it feels like a spounge ... My genius neighbor thought he could drive his SUV + trailer + car on trailer through his yard to his garage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


Hey....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey....


 Hey Unc Mig, howufeelin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

raining hard here again. Looks like the end is near though. The end of the rain that is.
I think my fishing trip for this coming weekend is toast. Even if the water levels got back to normal, the forecast is for low 30 degree temps at night. I don't want to keep chipping ice off my rod guides again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hey Unc Mig, howufeelin?


Tryin to get used to this lower BP. Otherwise good. How bout you? Your water wings holding up?



rhbama3 said:


> raining hard here again. Looks like the end is near though. The end of the rain that is.
> .


Wanna bet?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tryin to get used to this lower BP. Otherwise good. How bout you? Your water wings holding up?
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?


yeah, rode around the block & checked on some creeks & ponds, I've seen it worse, but I know it isn't over..........  like some folks seem to think!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tryin to get used to this lower BP. Otherwise good. How bout you? Your water wings holding up?
> 
> 
> Wanna bet?



i dont see more green to the west.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> i dont see more green to the west.


Yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


>


Here's the QPF for Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2013)

Hiccup


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiccup


Do NOT guzzle your beer to get rid of them............ and don't ask me how I know this........


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's the QPF for Monday and Tuesday.



I don't know what a QPF is but i'm assuming purple is not a good color if you want to go fishing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiccup


Boo!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Boo!!!!!




Oh man, is she gonna get you for posting that!


----------



## kracker (Feb 23, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Hiccup


Savor the Icehouse, never chug it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't know what a QPF is but i'm assuming purple is not a good color if you want to go fishing.


QPF = Quantitative Precipitation Forecast and yes, Purple is not good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh man, is she gonna get you for posting that!


Notice I waited until she was back at home before I threw that one out there... You have to admit, she's still hawt with those red eyes..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Notice I waited until she was back at home before I threw that one out there... You have to admit, she's still hawt with those red eyes..


 yessir, you got that right!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> QPF = Quantitative Precipitation Forecast and yes, Purple is not good.



Sure hate it for you folks down in SOWEGA but it sure is good to see some water back in our ponds around here!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

The wife and I are babysitting 3 grandkids tonight. A 3 month old, a 2 yo and a 3 yo. She has her hands full.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

time to debone some ducks! All this rain put my cooking back a day on the Gumbo.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sure hate it for you folks down in SOWEGA but it sure is good to see some water back in our ponds around here!


Hiya Tagsista!  I ain't complaining, I think my gauge is working on close to 6" now, Mama's road is covered, but I know how quick it can go from wet to dry!  Howyoudoin?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The wife and I are babysitting 3 grandkids tonight. A 3 month old, a 2 yo and a 3 yo. She has her hands full.


 she's a glutton for punishment with that many at that young of an age, ain't she?!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> she's a glutton for punishment with that many at that young of an age, ain't she?!



Plus she has another youngin. Me


----------



## kracker (Feb 23, 2013)

It's 8:30 on a Saturday night and I'm going to bed.





Somebody might want to pull my rockstar card....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Plus she has another youngin. Me


 Don't surprise me one bit!


kracker said:


> It's 8:30 on a Saturday night and I'm going to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naawww, even rockstars git sweepy!! niterzz, kracker!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

kracker said:


> It's 8:30 on a Saturday night and I'm going to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It dont get late till 2. Then it is 2 late.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Tagsista!  I ain't complaining, I think my gauge is working on close to 6" now, Mama's road is covered, but I know how quick it can go from wet to dry!  Howyoudoin?



We hadn't got nearly as much as ya'll ... about 4" last week and another 2 or so today.  But we've got ponds that was gettin' dang near dry that are holding water again.  

I'm doin' alright, how about you?  Little one still hasn't made an appearance yet??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> We hadn't got nearly as much as ya'll ... about 4" last week and another 2 or so today.  But we've got ponds that was gettin' dang near dry that are holding water again.
> 
> I'm doin' alright, how about you?  Little one still hasn't made an appearance yet??


 And here I was thinking it was leaving me & headed ya'll's way!
Nope, I just texted her, but haven't heard back from her....... he'll get here in his own time, won't be like she did & come early......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nicodemus better put his floaties on. There has to be a huge amount of water moving down the Flint and Hooch right now. Is Lake Seminole dam controlled?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

Has the rain stopped yet rh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Has the rain stopped yet rh?



We've had a light rain for the last 3 hours. It quit about 30 minutes ago.
On a different note, i just cancelled my fishing trip. Brother in law says the lake looks like mud and there are oak trees floating down the river. No way the water clears up before wednesday with the forecast Hugh gave us.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2013)

Maybe it will replinish some of the ground water down that way. I know is has been getting low for years.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2013)

Well it is Sunday and I have recovered the sleep I missed.  Now I need coffee.   Messican wants oj


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is Sunday and I have recovered the sleep I missed.  Now I need coffee.   Messican wants oj


Preciate the thought, but done grabbed a protein shake and a nanner this mornin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Preciate the thought, but done grabbed a protein shake and a nanner this mornin.



Too early to add potato juice to it then?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Too early to add potato juice to it then?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 24, 2013)

Just striking through. Good morning all.


----------



## kracker (Feb 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Too early to add potato juice to it then?


Never too early for tater juice........50 million Russians can't be wrong.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2013)

Man theys a pile of empty cans this mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll give you 3 guesses as to which one of these  I feel like!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2013)

Ar you high and dry Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ar you high and dry Keebs?


yep........... just checked the gauge and didn't have but 3/10's from that last go around.........water is out of the yard............... and still no granboy to brag on!
The wife survive the babysitting?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

finished off my patty sausage from Salt Lick for breakfast, got the Gumbo simmering, and the sun is out and nothing but blue sky as far as i can see.
Should be a good day, tater!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yep........... just checked the gauge and didn't have but 3/10's from that last go around.........water is out of the yard............... and still no granboy to brag on!
> The wife survive the babysitting?



It is still going on so I dont know yet. I am trying to get a picture of all three of the kiddles together, but it is not easy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



RONG!! 



rhbama3 said:


> finished off my patty sausage from Salt Lick for breakfast, got the Gumbo simmering, and the sun is out and nothing but blue sky as far as i can see.
> Should be a good day, tater!



Unfortunately, as beautiful as it is, I will be a tater today. A couch tater 



KyDawg said:


> It is still going on so I dont know yet. I am trying to get a picture of all three of the kiddles together, but it is not easy.



Especially since you are the fourth.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is still going on so I dont know yet. I am trying to get a picture of all three of the kiddles together, but it is not easy.


 kinda like nailing jello to a tree.......... 


Jeff C. said:


> Especially since you are the fourth.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Are you a Mama D yet?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> kinda like nailing jello to a tree..........



Yes exactly.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Are you a Mama D yet?


no........


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

I bet I could nail jello to a tree!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet I could nail jello to a tree!!


video & pictorial required......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

lawd, my kitchen is a wreck but smells some kinda good!
Hard to go wrong with duck, okra, bacon, sausage, onions, bell pepper, celery, salt, pepper, homemade roux, and gumbo file simmering.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> lawd, my kitchen is a wreck but smells some kinda good!
> Hard to go wrong with duck, okra, bacon, sausage, onions, bell pepper, celery, salt, pepper, homemade roux, and gumbo file simmering.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

Keebs said:


> video & pictorial required......



Don't get me started  



rhbama3 said:


> lawd, my kitchen is a wreck but smells some kinda good!
> Hard to go wrong with duck, okra, bacon, sausage, onions, bell pepper, celery, salt, pepper, homemade roux, and gumbo file simmering.



Will clean kitchen for big bowl!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't get me started
> 
> 
> 
> Will clean kitchen for big bowl!!



Just added two more pounds each of okra and smoked sausage. I like mine chunky!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just added two more pounds each of okra and smoked sausage. I like mine chunky!



making the assumption you are talking gumbo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> making the assumption you are talking gumbo.



yessir! Cooked all the base ingredients yesterday and combined it all about 0930 and have been simmering and stirring ever since.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2013)

Mornin people .... got so much to do around the house today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just added two more pounds each of okra and smoked sausage. I like mine chunky!



Ohhh Mannn!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

A few pics from last night!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Well, that's that. Fishbait and I won't be going to Atlantis for our anniversary this year.    

I wanted to surprise him for our 15th this year and thought about Atlantis since I kept seeing all these promos. Guess what, June is their "busy time" and you don't get those rates or special airfare discounts in June.  No swimming with the dolphins for me.  

Wonder how Bait feels about a weekend at Universal? The Wizarding World of Harry Potter seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A few pics from last night!!



Looks like y'all had a blast.  

I spent too many years around those things. A 2-stroke engine rattles my ears too bad anymore to go watch them. Riding them however, never loses appeal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Looks like y'all had a blast.
> 
> I spent too many years around those things. A 2-stroke engine rattles my ears too bad anymore to go watch them. Riding them however, never loses appeal.



Well, I did have an awesome time considering I was surrrounded by the "Monster Girls"  but I was working!! 

I had my earplugs in all night, many of them are 4 stroke now, still loud, but not as ear ringing as the 2 strokes.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A few pics from last night!!






turtlebug said:


> Well, that's that. Fishbait and I won't be going to Atlantis for our anniversary this year.
> 
> I wanted to surprise him for our 15th this year and thought about Atlantis since I kept seeing all these promos. Guess what, June is their "busy time" and you don't get those rates or special airfare discounts in June.  No swimming with the dolphins for me.
> 
> Wonder how Bait feels about a weekend at Universal? The Wizarding World of Harry Potter seems like a good idea to me.



When is y'all's anniversary? 



turtlebug said:


> Looks like y'all had a blast.
> 
> I spent too many years around those things. A 2-stroke engine rattles my ears too bad anymore to go watch them. Riding them however, never loses appeal.



Me & 2 strokes don't get along! 



Jeff C. said:


> Well, I did have an awesome time considering I was surrrounded by the "Monster Girls"  but I was working!!
> 
> I had my earplugs in all night, many of them are 4 stroke now, still loud, but not as ear ringing as the 2 strokes.






I do miss my 4 stroke!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, I did have an awesome time considering I was surrrounded by the "Monster Girls"  but I was working!!
> 
> I had my earplugs in all night, many of them are 4 stroke now, still loud, but not as ear ringing as the 2 strokes.



Had no idea they were running 4-strokes in Supercross. It's been a LONG time since I messed around with them other than when Bait works on one at the shop.  
RIIIIIIIING-A-DING-A-DING-DING-DING-DING
RIIIIIIIING-A-DING-A-DING-DING-DING-DING 
Kawasaki green used to be my favorite color growning up. 



Hmmm, seems like since Bait called the Sheriff on the punk-neighbor-kid with the dog that won't stay out of our yard, said little kid is going to get defiant and just stand on the street in front of my house, staring at the window. 

Guess I'm gonna have to sit on the front porch and clean a shotgun or something while he stares.  

This isn't going to end well I'm afraid.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> When is y'all's anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> Me & 2 strokes don't get along!




June. Peak travel time.    He's got so much going on. Just wanted to surprise him with a few days away. He needs and deserves it right now.  


I can't kickstart the danged things anymore. My knees won't let me. I won't give up my M class though. I figure when Mini-Me goes off to college, Bait and I will finally get a couple of BMW GS's and do some touring.  


I know what it was I wanted to give you the name of, Clairol Second Nature. You can get it from Sally's, use with 10 Volume Developer and it should cover ya up without any further damage.  

Might wanna grab a packet of Ardell gold/red remover to add to the mixture. It works. It's the ONLY thing that fixed my hair color.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> When is y'all's anniversary?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most of them have great personalities 





turtlebug said:


> Had no idea they were running 4-strokes in Supercross. It's been a LONG time since I messed around with them other than when Bait works on one at the shop.
> RIIIIIIIING-A-DING-A-DING-DING-DING-DING
> RIIIIIIIING-A-DING-A-DING-DING-DING-DING
> Kawasaki green used to be my favorite color growning up.
> ...



Nope, a defiant punk teen staring at my house wouldn't be a comfortable situation


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> June. Peak travel time.    He's got so much going on. Just wanted to surprise him with a few days away. He needs and deserves it right now.
> 
> 
> I can't kickstart the danged things anymore. My knees won't let me. I won't give up my M class though. I figure when Mini-Me goes off to college, Bait and I will finally get a couple of BMW GS's and do some touring.
> ...





Now I know why MizT's got soooo many hair care products in the shower


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Most of them have great personalities
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, when he finally realized I was staring back at him, he started walking but laughing and looking over his shoulder. I guess he's gonna have to learn the hard way. I'll have the law out here every time he looks my danged way if this keeps up. 

His daddy is serving 20 years.

"But my daddy didn't know they had a body in the trunk, he was just gettin a ride from some friends".    I swear that's what he said and I do remember the case.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> June. Peak travel time.    He's got so much going on. Just wanted to surprise him with a few days away. He needs and deserves it right now.
> 
> 
> I can't kickstart the danged things anymore. My knees won't let me. I won't give up my M class though. I figure when Mini-Me goes off to college, Bait and I will finally get a couple of BMW GS's and do some touring.
> ...



Our anniversary is June 23rd....12 years! Not sure what we will end up doing! 


I rode a KTM Pro Series 50 once & it did not end well! 
I miss my KLX140L! 

When y'all get them BMW's y'all will have to make a trip North & meet up w/ us & ride to the mountains! 

Thanks for the hair advice! I'm gonna use this shampoo for a few days & then try the Clairol. Right now I'm a mix of copper w/ streaks of light brown.


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, when he finally realized I was staring back at him, he started walking but laughing and looking over his shoulder. I guess he's gonna have to learn the hard way. I'll have the law out here every time he looks my danged way if this keeps up.
> 
> His daddy is serving 20 years.
> 
> "But my daddy didn't know they had a body in the trunk, he was just gettin a ride from some friends".    I swear that's what he said and I do remember the case.


No No:


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, when he finally realized I was staring back at him, he started walking but laughing and looking over his shoulder. I guess he's gonna have to learn the hard way. I'll have the law out here every time he looks my danged way if this keeps up.
> 
> His daddy is serving 20 years.
> 
> "But my daddy didn't know they had a body in the trunk, he was just gettin a ride from some friends".    I swear that's what he said and I do remember the case.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, when he finally realized I was staring back at him, he started walking but laughing and looking over his shoulder. I guess he's gonna have to learn the hard way. I'll have the law out here every time he looks my danged way if this keeps up.
> 
> His daddy is serving 20 years.
> 
> "But my daddy didn't know they had a body in the trunk, he was just gettin a ride from some friends".    I swear that's what he said and I do remember the case.



I had some neighbor's (for the lack of a better term) like that. Finally, one day, after many pleas from me and many of the REAL neighbor's they were raided and several are serving time. Not sure of all the charges, but good riddance anyway. 

The Jag and I let them know in a few brief conversations we could get stoopider than them if need be, they didn't come round here


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I had some neighbor's (for the lack of a better term) like that. Finally, one day, after many pleas from me and many of the REAL neighbor's they were raided and several are serving time. Not sure of all the charges, but good riddance anyway.
> 
> The Jag and I let them know in a few brief conversations we could get stoopider than them if need be, they didn't come round here



We have "neighbors" like that too! I swear I think they are cooks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

Crickett said:


> We have "neighbors" like that too! I swear I think they are cooks!



The next batch that moved in aren't much better, but at least I haven't seen the police there yet.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 24, 2013)

The cameras are out scanning for turkeys. 

Good lawd it was muddy. I had the Tundra in 4 low and still thought I might get stuck a few times.  It was fun but took lots of quarters to wash the truck. 

Bugsy...I got a mean looking short barreled Mossberg 12 gauge that might just scare that crazy fool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> The cameras are out scanning for turkeys.
> 
> Good lawd it was muddy. I had the Tundra in 4 low and still thought I might get stuck a few times.  It was fun but took lots of quarters to wash the truck.
> 
> Bugsy...I got a mean looking short barreled Mossberg 12 gauge that might just scare that crazy fool.



No No: I thought you's sposed to leave the mud on it so we'd know yous a country boy!!  

Guns don't scare dem fools.....crazy talk does tho!!


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2013)

So ....

Dad cleaned out the garage and had a ton of cardbord boxes that needed burned ... also happend to have a good bit of bad gas that needed gone. I stuffed our burn barrel slam full of boxes and poured the bad gas over it, sat one more box on top and threw some burning news paper on it...

POW

That top box caught a good 20 feet of air. My bones rattled and people came running outside to see what blew up. The neighbors 3 houses down were on their deck laughing at me.

I wanna do it again


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

slip said:


> So ....
> 
> Dad cleaned out the garage and had a ton of cardbord boxes that needed burned ... also happend to have a good bit of bad gas that needed gone. I stuffed our burn barrel slam full of boxes and poured the bad gas over it, sat one more box on top and threw some burning news paper on it...
> 
> ...



That is too funny cause I was just thinking about you.    

There's a private gun club/range up the road. It's usually peaceful around our place except lately, on Sunday, the gun club gets a little happy with the tannerite targets. I was in the kitchen starting a meatloaf and BOOM! The whole house rattled. 

All I could think was "Slip would love those folks".    

You should come down and let me introduce you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2013)

slip said:


> So ....
> 
> Dad cleaned out the garage and had a ton of cardbord boxes that needed burned ... also happend to have a good bit of bad gas that needed gone. I stuffed our burn barrel slam full of boxes and poured the bad gas over it, sat one more box on top and threw some burning news paper on it...
> 
> ...


Did you yell, "Hey Y'all, Watch This!!!!!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

slip said:


> So ....
> 
> Dad cleaned out the garage and had a ton of cardbord boxes that needed burned ... also happend to have a good bit of bad gas that needed gone. I stuffed our burn barrel slam full of boxes and poured the bad gas over it, sat one more box on top and threw some burning news paper on it...
> 
> ...



No No: Youngin, you'd best be careful with that!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you yell, "Hey Y'all, Watch This!!!!!"





Jeff C. said:


> No No: Youngin, you'd best be careful with that!!




Better yet, does he still have eyebrows?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Better yet, does he still have eyebrows?


Reckon he could return those burned cardboard boxes? It's only been 60 days!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Better yet, does he still have eyebrows?



I hope so!! I use spent cooking oil to light my fires. The neighbor's still come out, but only to see what's cookin!!


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> That is too funny cause I was just thinking about you.
> 
> There's a private gun club/range up the road. It's usually peaceful around our place except lately, on Sunday, the gun club gets a little happy with the tannerite targets. I was in the kitchen starting a meatloaf and BOOM! The whole house rattled.
> 
> ...




Man i gotta get my hands on some tannerite one day...


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you yell, "Hey Y'all, Watch This!!!!!"


Nah, but i did let out and WOOHOO after the boom and Jesus's appearance was over.


Jeff C. said:


> No No: Youngin, you'd best be careful with that!!


Pfft, i wont ever have any fun storys to tell in the old folks home one day if im careful all my life.


turtlebug said:


> Better yet, does he still have eyebrows?


Ill have to wash the smoke off my face to see.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Reckon he could return those burned cardboard boxes? It's only been 60 days!!!!



Bring em a hand full of ashs and say "uh yeah i'd like to return these..."



Just spent the last hour playing with my new chain saw.
Getting fire wood was never so much fun.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 24, 2013)

slip said:


> So ....
> 
> Dad cleaned out the garage and had a ton of cardbord boxes that needed burned ... also happend to have a good bit of bad gas that needed gone. I stuffed our burn barrel slam full of boxes and poured the bad gas over it, sat one more box on top and threw some burning news paper on it...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Man i gotta get my hands on some tannerite one day...
> 
> Nah, but i did let out and WOOHOO after the boom and Jesus's appearance was over.
> 
> ...



If you make it to da old folks home


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

Fried chicken tonight, does red wine go good wit dat?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried chicken tonight, does red wine go good wit dat?



No it dont, you need to send that to me to eat with my supper.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Duck gumbo over rice for supper. Most excellent!


----------



## kracker (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried chicken tonight, does red wine go good wit dat?


This should do...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Duck gumbo over rice for supper. Most excellent!





Well it should be good as long as that stuff took to make.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> No it dont, you need to send that to me to eat with my supper.





rhbama3 said:


> Duck gumbo over rice for supper. Most excellent!



You must be indulging in Bama's Gumbo!! 



kracker said:


> This should do...
> View attachment 717576


 
There it is....I thought it did!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

WOBBERT!!!!


You made me cuss.... and laugh.  


Now could you please go reply to my post and tell me where Cal went to?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Got some serious thunder-bumpin going on here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Got some serious thunder-bumpin going on here.


Might have sumpin to do with that Severe Thunderstorm Warning y'all are under.  Pretty impressive little cell too. Capable of dropping 3/4" hail..


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Might have sumpin to do with that Severe Thunderstorm Warning y'all are under.



Only warning I got was a flood warning. 

Somebody messed up so the thunderstorms have to stop. Only flooding is allowed now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Only warning I got was a flood warning.
> 
> Somebody messed up so the thunderstorms have to stop. Only flooding is allowed now.


Oh nooooo dearest little TBug. The thunderstorms haven't even got crunk yet.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh nooooo dearest little TBug. The thunderstorms haven't even got crunk yet.





If I didn't get the official warning for *Brooks County County* then it can't happen.    

Y'all ever heard that? 

Warning for
Brooks County County
Lowndes County County
Colquitt County County
Thomas County County


Cracks me up.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

Back to my missing favorite Mod...  

Cal? Anyone?


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2013)

Bama, maybe you can help me out here please...

Turkeys ...
The hens stay in groups as well as the toms during the winter right? And they split up as it warms up and becomes their breeding season, right?

If that is right ... when the toms split up, do they all stay in the same general area or do they split and wonder off a good ways?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just got off the phone with the prez of my hunting club. Loggers are on the scene and i need to move my two stands and feeders. 120 acres of hardwoods and pines about to go under the chainsaw.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

slip said:


> Bama, maybe you can help me out here please...
> 
> Turkeys ...
> The hens stay in groups as well as the toms during the winter right? And they split up as it warms up and becomes their breeding season, right?
> ...



The pecking order gets established as the mating period gets closer. The dominant Toms will control an area just like a Buck. Other subordinate birds will hang behind or get driven off. Its like anything else, the Gobblers go where the babes are. The sattelite gobblers( two year olds usually) try to sneak in without getting beat up. 
Generally, the birds will stay in the same general springtime area.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

Fried Chicken, Dr'd up poke and beans wiff jalapeno peppers, macaroni salad, biskits, pickled okra, pickled jalapenos, fried pickles, and red wine


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Just got off the phone with the prez of my hunting club. Loggers are on the scene and i need to move my two stands and feeders. 120 acres of hardwoods and pines about to go under the chainsaw.


Oh man that sucks bad.


rhbama3 said:


> The pecking order gets established as the mating period gets closer. The dominant Toms will control an area just like a Buck. Other subordinate birds will hang behind or get driven off. Its like anything else, the Gobblers go where the babes are. The sattelite gobblers( two year olds usually) try to sneak in without getting beat up.
> Generally, the birds will stay in the same general springtime area.



Thats good to know.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried Chicken, Dr'd up poke and beans wiff jalapeno peppers, macaroni salad, biskits, pickled okra, pickled jalapenos, fried pickles, and red wine



I wanted that wine with my fried chicken.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

I sure wish my Advil PM would kick in or it would go to raining really hard so I could get sleepy.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2013)

I still want one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I wanted that wine with my fried chicken.



We buy it by the case. 



turtlebug said:


> I still want one.



What you waitin on  plus they don't climb!!


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I still want one.



Bite size bacon


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I still want one.



Do you fry him whole or cut into pieces? May need more biscuits and veggies to go with that meal.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2013)

Is the bad weather over in SOWEGA for a while?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Is the bad weather over in SOWEGA for a while?



Round 3 starts tomorrow evening. Projected is another 2-4 inches of rain.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Round 3 starts tomorrow evening. Projected is another 2-4 inches of rain.



I will need a boat to get to Moultrie if this keeps up.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will need a boat to get to Moultrie if this keeps up.



Well, Moultrie ain't that far. We could probably meet for dinner around there somewhere. Bugsy and Fishbait live nearby as well.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah I would love to do that. There are several places we could meet down there. Will let you know as our plans get a little clearer.


----------



## kracker (Feb 24, 2013)

Waiting on an ambulance to carry me to the hospital. 

If you're inclined to, say a prayer for me.

I'll try to keep y'all updated.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Waiting on an ambulance to carry me to the hospital.
> 
> If you're inclined to, say a prayer for me.
> 
> I'll try to keep y'all updated.



Prayin for you Kracker.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2013)

Good Morning to you fellow drivelers.  The weekend has floated away and looks like we will still be floating for a couple of more days.

Kracker, sounds like things are not going good for you right now.  I will sending you Prayers in hopes that you will get better soon.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Waiting on an ambulance to carry me to the hospital.
> 
> If you're inclined to, say a prayer for me.
> 
> I'll try to keep y'all updated.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2013)

for kracker

Well another week begins.  Coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sowega, Get your life preservers, boats, oars, hip boots, and a big anchor ready because it sure looks like you are going to need it.  Sure hope all of you know how to swim.  

Gobblin, I am sure glad that you got out of the swamp last week.  I missed your coffee last week but I will be glad to partake of your hot coffee now.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Sowega, Get your life preservers, boats, oars, hip boots, and a big anchor ready because it sure looks like you are going to need it.  Sure hope all of you know how to swim.
> 
> Gobblin, I am sure glad that you got out of the swamp last week.  I missed your coffee last week but I will be glad to partake of your hot coffee now.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 25, 2013)

Vlk.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

just a driveby!
Looks like it might rain today....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 25, 2013)

Good  morning, rain. rain. rain.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Waiting on an ambulance to carry me to the hospital.
> 
> If you're inclined to, say a prayer for me.
> 
> I'll try to keep y'all updated.


    

got my mud boots on, my camo cap (I don't "do" umbrella's) and the boat tied outside the office!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 25, 2013)

Rain... GO...AWAY...!!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2013)

good morning ever body

check this out....this is the drive to get to my house


I need a boat.........................


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> got my mud boots on, my camo cap (I don't "do" umbrella's) and the boat tied outside the office!





I hate umbrellas too! I love my Columbia rain jacket! 



lilD1188 said:


> Rain... GO...AWAY...!!!!



Instead of a sled like that lady on TV the other day they gonna have to haul you to the hospital in a boat!


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Waiting on an ambulance to carry me to the hospital.
> 
> If you're inclined to, say a prayer for me.
> 
> I'll try to keep y'all updated.




prayers sent.....



lilD1188 said:


> Rain... GO...AWAY...!!!!



you haven't had that baby yet?


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> good morning ever body
> 
> check this out....this is the drive to get to my houseView attachment 717663
> 
> ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I hate umbrellas too! I love my Columbia rain jacket!
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of a sled like that lady on TV the other day they gonna have to haul you to the hospital in a boat!



nah i got my truck, might just have to sling a lil mud!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Rain... GO...AWAY...!!!!


bite your tongue, young'un, last time we got this good've rain, we went into a drought!


rydert said:


> good morning ever body
> 
> check this out....this is the drive to get to my houseView attachment 717663
> 
> ...


I gotz a boat!


Crickett said:


> I hate umbrellas too! I love my Columbia rain jacket!
> 
> Instead of a sled like that lady on TV the other day they gonna have to haul you to the hospital in a boat!


 I hate having my hands tied up carrying things!  But I don't like rain jackets with hoods neither...
I've done told her to go to her Daddy's house, she lives on major pain dirt roads & I'm worried they'll get stuck trying to get out! 


rydert said:


> prayers sent.....
> 
> 
> 
> you haven't had that baby yet?


He's being as stubborn as she can be!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> prayers sent.....
> 
> 
> 
> you haven't had that baby yet?



nope, due date is in 5 days, so anyday now or he may go over! just whenever hes ready!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bite your tongue, young'un, last time we got this good've rain, we went into a drought!
> 
> I gotz a boat!
> 
> ...



i am not gonna do such a thang, it can come back another week or so just lemme have sunshine and rainbows this week atleast!!! i aint got nuffin to do but twiddle my thumbs and thats makin me go loopy!!
and hes stubborn like his daddy not me!! i was early wasnt i so he dont take after me!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

Just got a call from kracker........... sorry I had to make it short, the boss walked in my office!
Ok, he said he started passing blood last night, he is on blood thinner, so that is *some* of it, but they don't know where it is coming from at this point.  Keep the prayers going!
He has a smart phone, but big fingers, so he said the two don't mix too well!
Hang in there kracker, we're pulling for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Just got a call from kracker........... sorry I had to make it short, the boss walked in my office!
> Ok, he said he started passing blood last night, he is on blood thinner, so that is *some* of it, but they don't know where it is coming from at this point.  Keep the prayers going!
> He has a smart phone, but big fingers, so he said the two don't mix too well!
> Hang in there kracker, we're pulling for ya!



Dang...hate to hear that, he's in my prayers!!  I hate blood thinners!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Just got a call from kracker........... sorry I had to make it short, the boss walked in my office!
> Ok, he said he started passing blood last night, he is on blood thinner, so that is *some* of it, but they don't know where it is coming from at this point.  Keep the prayers going!
> He has a smart phone, but big fingers, so he said the two don't mix too well!
> Hang in there kracker, we're pulling for ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

MizT has jury duty today, wasn't too happy considering Monday is one of her days off!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT has jury duty today, wasn't too happy considering Monday is one of her days off!!


yuck, that ain't any fun!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yuck, that ain't any fun!



Last time I had it I was stuck up there for 4 days......boooooooring!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Just got a call from kracker........... sorry I had to make it short, the boss walked in my office!
> Ok, he said he started passing blood last night, he is on blood thinner, so that is *some* of it, but they don't know where it is coming from at this point.  Keep the prayers going!
> He has a smart phone, but big fingers, so he said the two don't mix too well!
> Hang in there kracker, we're pulling for ya!



Dang Kracker 



Jeff C. said:


> MizT has jury duty today, wasn't too happy considering Monday is one of her days off!!



I've been called for jury duty several times but never picked. Might have something to do with me screaming hang em all.


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Last time I had it I was stuck up there for 4 days......boooooooring!!



I have had to report several times....but never have been picked......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Kracker
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called for jury duty several times but never picked. Might have something to do with me screaming hang em all.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I have had to report several times....but never have been picked......


I've been on one............ grand jury I think it was years & years ago......... haven't been picked since..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> I have had to report several times....but never have been picked......


Just say you hate the Atlanta Journal Constitution and love listening to Neal Boortz and Rush Limbaugh. You'll never serve on a jury with those qualifications.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Dang Kracker
> 
> 
> 
> I've been called for jury duty several times but never picked. Might have something to do with me screaming hang em all.







rydert said:


> I have had to report several times....but never have been picked......





Keebs said:


> I've been on one............ grand jury I think it was years & years ago......... haven't been picked since..........



During my interview I told them that our Justice system sucks, they are all in cahoots, and he'll (defendant) probably just plead out anyway. He did!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

kracker said:


> Waiting on an ambulance to carry me to the hospital.
> 
> If you're inclined to, say a prayer for me.
> 
> I'll try to keep y'all updated.



Take care of yourself kracker. We will be thinking of you.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 25, 2013)

Morning all...try and stay dry down in sowega!   kracker, hope all turns out ok...prayers sent.  Time to get my sorry butt to work!  Later


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...try and stay dry down in sowega!   kracker, hope all turns out ok...prayers sent.  Time to get my sorry butt to work!  Later


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2013)

pouring here again....................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

Dealing with another debt collector in reference to hospital bills from last year  Not 100% sure, but it appears to be the same claim that I thought was taken care of a couple of months ago


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

Maaaann....wind came up out of nowhere!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2013)

what up party people?????


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what up party people?????



We partying.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what up party people?????



Where have you been young man


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what up party people?????





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where have you been young man



hes been over in the "Beva feva" thread


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> hes been over in the "Beva feva" thread


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Where have you been young man


been busier than a centipede in a toe countin contest!!

howyoudoin 


rydert said:


> hes been over in the "Beva feva" thread



aint dun it!!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Feb 25, 2013)

well x3, what is the word 'round here? is Kracker home?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> what up party people?????



You!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2013)

BreamReaper said:


> well x3, what is the word 'round here? is Kracker home?


he's gone fishin 


Jeff C. said:


> You!!



 YEEEEP!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> aint dun it!!!


 saw your name lit up in dat thread quiet a few times......


BreamReaper said:


> well x3, what is the word 'round here? is Kracker home?


 ain't heard back from him........


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

oooooweeeeee!!!!!!
Just had some 40mph+ winds blow thru. Pine cones and limbs are hitting the ground all over the neighborhood!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2013)

Just got through doing the in laws taxes for them. That will teach me not to tell them they were paying H&R Block too much.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> saw your name lit up in dat thread quiet a few times......
> 
> ain't heard back from him........



 Busted


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 25, 2013)

*afternoon, knucklehedz*

Less than a month away from closing on home.  Been apatrtment dwellers long enough!


Keebs... KOOL avy! I'm always tryin to catch lightening w my cam...  



Ahhh oysters....   spare not the horeradish


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> oooooweeeeee!!!!!!
> Just had some 40mph+ winds blow thru. Pine cones and limbs are hitting the ground all over the neighborhood!



Same thing happened here, came out of nowhere and then died down to nothing after about 45 minutes. Just breezy now....it was strange!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Just got through doing the in laws taxes for them. That will teach me not to tell them they were paying H&R Block too much.



How much you charge??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got through doing the in laws taxes for them. That will teach me not to tell them they were paying H&R Block too much.


 I know what ya mean............ I do Mama's for her, but she'll pester me to death until it's done, even though she always "breaks even"


blood on the ground said:


> Busted


 I KNEW it!


StriperAddict said:


> Less than a month away from closing on home.  Been apatrtment dwellers long enough!
> 
> 
> Keebs... KOOL avy! I'm always tryin to catch lightening w my cam...
> ...


 Congrats, thank heavens I never lived in an apartment, visited a few, but never stayed, I like neighbors.............. that are waaayyyyy off from me!
 Thank ya!
You'd love my oyster preparing then!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 25, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just got through doing the in laws taxes for them. That will teach me not to tell them they were paying H&R Block too much.



sent the IRS my check last friday


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> sent the IRS my check last friday


 I'm still trying to decide what to buy/do & how much to put up.......... 
which, think about it, if I put it up & the *unimaginable* happens, it's not gonna be worth anything, so I've been buying an extra bottle of things here & there................


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> sent the IRS my check last friday



I can't send just one check, I have to break it up into multiple checks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I'm still trying to decide what to buy/do & how much to put up..........
> which, think about it, if I put it up & the *unimaginable* happens, it's not gonna be worth anything, so I've been buying an extra bottle of booze here & there................








I fixed it for you.  Sorry, I couldn't let this opportunity pass by.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Congrats, thank heavens I never lived in an apartment, visited a few, but never stayed, I like neighbors.............. that are waaayyyyy off from me!
> Thank ya!
> You'd love my oyster preparing then!


 
Thanks! 
You like oysters too?   ...   Say that fast and it'll sound like "oyster stew"!   My fav are on the shell, but I'll take 'em anyway at all !


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2013)

Any one hear from kracker?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I fixed it for you.  Sorry, I couldn't let this opportunity pass by.


 well, it's the truth, that'll barter better than paper money, I just wasn't gonna "blast it out"........ 


StriperAddict said:


> Thanks!
> You like oysters too?   ...   Say that fast and it'll sound like "oyster stew"!   My fav are on the shell, but I'll take 'em anyway at all !


 Prefer raw or steamed!


slip said:


> Any one hear from kracker?


 no, maybe if he reads this he'll call one of us with an update since his fat-fingered-self can't type on his smarty-pants phone! I'M PICKING AT YOU KRACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2013)

we got a "flood warning" here until 3:15 Tuesday afternoon ......better get my boat out again...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

slip said:


> Any one hear from kracker?





Keebs said:


> well, it's the truth, that'll barter better than paper money, I just wasn't gonna "blast it out"........
> 
> Prefer raw or steamed!
> 
> no, maybe if he reads this he'll call one of us with an update since his fat-fingered-self can't type on his smarty-pants phone! I'M PICKING AT YOU KRACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yep, sure would like some good news!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm thinking....... wild turkey breast and rice for supper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

rydert said:


> we got a "flood warning" here until 3:15 Tuesday afternoon ......better get my boat out again...



How deep is your driveway?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

I got the boat, but BFF forgot da paddles!!!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well, it's the truth, that'll barter better than paper money, I just wasn't gonna "blast it out"........
> 
> Prefer raw or steamed!
> 
> no, maybe if he reads this he'll call one of us with an update since his fat-fingered-self can't type on his smarty-pants phone! I'M PICKING AT YOU KRACKER!!!!!!!!!!!!



Still nothing from Kracker yet?


----------



## rydert (Feb 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> How deep is your driveway?



was about 12 to 18".......its rained all day here so now i'm not sure...i'm going to try and get a few pics of it in a few minutes....i'll post em when I do....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

we got a LOT of rain again today. All the holding ponds and drainage ditches are full.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Still nothing from Kracker yet?


 not a word...........


rydert said:


> was about 12 to 18".......its rained all day here so now i'm not sure...i'm going to try and get a few pics of it in a few minutes....i'll post em when I do....


No No: remember........ "Turn around, don't drown"


----------



## Crickett (Feb 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> oooooweeeeee!!!!!!
> Just had some 40mph+ winds blow thru. Pine cones and limbs are hitting the ground all over the neighborhood!



Suppose to have wind gusts up to 35mph around 3am tomorrow! Dandgum neighbor needs to cut that tree down before it falls on my car.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2013)

I gotta go pull Mud outta da ditch............ idjit knows better than to try & ski by himself!
Bye Ya'll............ anyone see's kracker, tell him "duuhh", he'll know what ya mean!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> we got a LOT of rain again today. All the holding ponds and drainage ditches are full.



Took me a while to get to Tifton this morning. When I did, I came up on a NASTY wreck that had just happened. Maybe Mud will know something tomorrow cause I just don't see how whoever was driving the car survived. 

By the time I left Tifton (3:15), they were closing roads due to flooding. One road, I just got on the shoulder and rode around the signs. I know I shouldn't have but I was trying to get the heck outta there. 

Just read the latest alert. Flood level on the Withlacoochee is anything above 13', it's at 13'8" right now. Expected to crest at 17'2" by tomorrow afternoon and then start falling, provided we have no more rain.  

Every school around here but Mini-Me's is closed for tomorrow. If they close hers, I'm staying home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Took me a while to get to Tifton this morning. When I did, I came up on a NASTY wreck that had just happened. Maybe Mud will know something tomorrow cause I just don't see how whoever was driving the car survived.
> 
> By the time I left Tifton (3:15), they were closing roads due to flooding. One road, I just got on the shoulder and rode around the signs. I know I shouldn't have but I was trying to get the heck outta there.
> 
> ...



well, the rain stopped here a couple of hours ago. Hopefully, we'll start drying out soon.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2013)

Neighbors rooster woke me up this morning just a crowin his fool head off right outside my window .... Scared me for a minute because i thought it was my birds and was wondering how the heck they got out.


You might live in the country if ....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

I would like to see what Reed Bignham and little river look right now.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the rain stopped here a couple of hours ago. Hopefully, we'll start drying out soon.



Well, the problem for us isn't during the rain, it's after. When the Withlacoochee and Little River crest, it's just like poop, it all runs downhill. 

That first set of bridges we cross heading towards town, will be under water if it gets too bad. I think it was about five years ago that it last happened. I just hope it doesn't come to that this time. I can only shop at the gas station for so long.  



Read where Kracker ain't doing so well. Sending up some hugs and  for him.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would like to see what Reed Bignham and little river look right now.



We live on 133(94)(Morven Highway) about four miles from I-75. I just came home and the water was pretty darned high compared to yesterday.  


BTW, you were talking about going out to eat when you come back down. It's not a central meeting/eating spot but if you do get a chance to travel to Morven, they have the most awesome seafood restaurant called Pike's Landing. The son of a former coworker owns it and the place has stayed packed for five years. They say it is some danged good seafood... if that's your thang.


----------



## slip (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Read where Kracker ain't doing so well. Sending up some hugs and  for him.



You mean from posts back or something more recent?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

slip said:


> You mean from posts back or something more recent?



Previous page.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 25, 2013)

Long, wet, cold day


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We live on 133(94)(Morven Highway) about four miles from I-75. I just came home and the water was pretty darned high compared to yesterday.
> 
> 
> BTW, you were talking about going out to eat when you come back down. It's not a central meeting/eating spot but if you do get a chance to travel to Morven, they have the most awesome seafood restaurant called Pike's Landing. The son of a former coworker owns it and the place has stayed packed for five years. They say it is some danged good seafood... if that's your thang.


OH, SURE..... you talk about taking KYdawg to Pike's Landing, but i've asked about it and we haven't gone yet! 
What night is the mullet special?  I'd hate for you to go and not have an algae chuggin' baitfish to eat.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> OH, SURE..... you talk about taking KYdawg to Pike's Landing, but i've asked about it and we haven't gone yet!
> What night is the mullet special?  I'd hate for you to go and not have an algae chuggin' baitfish to eat.



EVERY NIGHT IS MULLET NIGHT AT PIKE'S LANDING!      


I just figured you and Bait would rather wait in line for some cheezy run-of-the-mill chain joint than really good cookin.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> EVERY NIGHT IS MULLET NIGHT AT PIKE'S LANDING!
> 
> 
> I just figured you and Bait would rather wait in line for some cheezy run-of-the-mill chain joint than really good cookin.



I can't have Bojangle's fried chicken any more.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't have Bojangle's fried chicken any more.



This is a bad thing how?  

Don't like no Bojangles.  

It's okay. I'll take you to eat some mullet and cheese grits during our annual turkey escapades.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

Kan...

Kwee...


Errrr HI


----------



## Bubbette (Feb 25, 2013)

Three more days till I start my new job!!!


Not that I'm counting or anything


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We live on 133(94)(Morven Highway) about four miles from I-75. I just came home and the water was pretty darned high compared to yesterday.
> 
> 
> BTW, you were talking about going out to eat when you come back down. It's not a central meeting/eating spot but if you do get a chance to travel to Morven, they have the most awesome seafood restaurant called Pike's Landing. The son of a former coworker owns it and the place has stayed packed for five years. They say it is some danged good seafood... if that's your thang.



I will try that place next time I Morven is. I have been known to get a speeding ticket going through there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I will try that place next time I Morven is. I have been known to get a speeding ticket going through there.



I picked one up from the Worth county Sheriff about 4 miles from moree's store. He was sitting on the downhill side of the slope at the end of the passing lane. Hiding in da bushes outside of Doerun( coming from Albany) or in the Mill parking lot leaving Doerun, All over Moultrie, Hiding next to the ice machine in Morven, and then sitting in the dollar store parking lot in Berlin. County po po have been at that squirrelly turn/stop sign between Berlin and Valdosta.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> EVERY NIGHT IS MULLET NIGHT AT PIKE'S LANDING!
> 
> 
> I just figured you and Bait would rather wait in line for some cheezy run-of-the-mill chain joint than really good cookin.



Do they cook the mullet roe too? I love me some mullet roe, as long as it is yellow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Do they cook the mullet roe too? I love me some mullet roe, as long as it is yellow.



I like fried crappie roe, but i'll be the first to admit that its an "acquired" taste.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 25, 2013)

Fried fish eggs is gooooooood stuff


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hankus said:


> Fried fish eggs is gooooooood stuff



Yep we usually fight over them during spring fish fries.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

All some fried row need with it is a little bit of ketchup and a cold beer.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2013)

Bubbette said:


> Three more days till I start my new job!!!
> 
> 
> Not that I'm counting or anything



YEP...I start mine Monday the 4th.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

Every single school surrounding us, including the county in which Mini-Me's city school is in, has closed for tomorrow. 
Her school even just called to make sure everyone understood that "SCHOOL WILL BE OPEN TOMORROW". 

There are over 30 roads in Lowndes County/The City of Valdosta that are flooded right now, with many more expected by morning but the city schools think that there won't be any problems for their students. 

These folks are  

How about the fact that I just don't want my daughter in danger by even being on or near the flooded roads tomorrow.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Every single school surrounding us, including the county in which Mini-Me's city school is in, has closed for tomorrow.
> Her school even just called to make sure everyone understood that "SCHOOL WILL BE OPEN TOMORROW".
> 
> There are over 30 roads in Lowndes County/The City of Valdosta that are flooded right now, with many more expected by morning but the city schools think that there won't be any problems for their students.
> ...



Call in sick and keep Mini-Me home. 
Good day to stay home and spend some quality time with her.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Call in sick and keep Mini-Me home.
> Good day to stay home and spend some quality time with her.



My thoughts perzactly!  

She's such a stickler for the rules though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Every single school surrounding us, including the county in which Mini-Me's city school is in, has closed for tomorrow.
> Her school even just called to make sure everyone understood that "SCHOOL WILL BE OPEN TOMORROW".
> 
> There are over 30 roads in Lowndes County/The City of Valdosta that are flooded right now, with many more expected by morning but the city schools think that there won't be any problems for their students.
> ...



Good Lord....what is this world coming to???

We used to swim or body surf in the wakes of the city buses all the way home when I was in elementary school in New Orleans after a 2 hr downpour(4" per hr.)


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My thoughts perzactly!
> 
> She's such a stickler for the rules though.



I thought public schools either all stayed open or all closed in a county?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought public schools either all stayed open or all closed in a county?



We go to Valdosta City Schools.
Valdosta is in Lowndes County.
Lowndes County Schools are closed.
Valdosta City Schools are stoopid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought public schools either all stayed open or all closed in a county?


Hey Bama, I read where omega 3's are good for triglyceride levels. Think this'll make a dent?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bama, I read where omega 3's are good for triglyceride levels. Think this'll make a dent?



THERE IS EVIL ON THAT THAR PLATE!    

Run Hugh, run as fast as you can!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> We go to Valdosta City Schools.
> Valdosta is in Lowndes County.
> Lowndes County Schools are closed.
> Valdosta City Schools are stoopid.


Thanks for explaining the system to me. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bama, I read where omega 3's are good for triglyceride levels. Think this'll make a dent?



Yeah, Buddy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> THERE IS EVIL ON THAT THAR PLATE!
> 
> Run Hugh, run as fast as you can!


Those tiny little dolops of wasabi would have killed you Bugsy. They were high test and anything bigger than about an 8th of an inch sliver and it would light you up good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bama, I read where omega 3's are good for triglyceride levels. Think this'll make a dent?



I just got hungry again!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those tiny little dolops of wasabi would have killed you Bugsy. They were high test and anything bigger than about an 8th of an inch sliver and it would light you up good.



Yeah, well besides that, I hope you don't leave too big of a tip. I mean, they did forget to cook your food.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 25, 2013)

> Not what's on that plate.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well besides that, I hope you don't leave too big of a tip. I mean, they did forget to cook your food.



I still start laughing when I think about you eating a heaping spoonfull of wasabi.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> I still start laughing when I think about you eating a heaping spoonfull of wasabi.



Yeah, well it sure would've been nice if someone... ANYONE would've stepped in and informed me that it wasn't guacamole.  

Everyone at the table wouldn't have needed drink refills so soon either.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Bama, I read where omega 3's are good for triglyceride levels. Think this'll make a dent?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Those tiny little dolops of wasabi would have killed you Bugsy. They were high test and anything bigger than about an 8th of an inch sliver and it would light you up good.



OH MY GOODNESS!  I DO love some wasabi!  RB & I ever make it up for a visit we ain't doing no mellow mushroom!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, well besides that, I hope you don't leave too big of a tip. I mean, they did forget to cook your food.






Laneybird said:


> > Not what's on that plate.


It might help your BMI


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

And another thing. 

You know you're in the midst of a wonderful group of Woodyites when they hand you their drink glasses without a second thought, after barely meeting you. 

Who'd have known that wasabi would be responsible for such long lasting friendships.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2013)

tag-a-long said:


> oh my goodness!  I do love some wasabi!  Rb & i ever make it up for a visit we ain't doing no mellow mushroom!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!  I DO love some wasabi!  RB & I ever make it up for a visit we ain't doing no mellow mushroom!



You got a problem wif my pizza woman?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> And another thing.
> 
> You know you're in the midst of a wonderful group of Woodyites when they hand you their drink glasses without a second thought, after barely meeting you.
> 
> Who'd have known that wasabi would be responsible for such long lasting friendships.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It might help your BMI




Oh no, you did not just type that!No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Oh no, you did not just type that!No No:


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You got a problem wif my pizza woman?



Oh no ma'am ... love me a gourmet white too!  Just not as much as a plate of raw fish and wasabi!


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 25, 2013)

It's all good MC. I'm just waiting on my middle aged spread.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> It's all good MC. I'm just waiting on my middle aged spread.


You can have some of mine.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 25, 2013)

I really enjoyed our evening with the gang last week. The next day turned my world upside down. My lady boss was taken from work after driving from up 400 to work in Decatur. When she got to work at 11:00, she couldn't get out of the car. She'd seemed alittle out there for about a week and when we got her out of the car, we got her to Emory. She had a cscan and was found to have a brain tumor. Friday she was in surgery only to find out it was malignant.  I've been handed the company per say, until we find out when she's coming back or if she'll be back. Crash course in financials, dealin with quotes and customers, on top of being the supervisor and lead fabricator.  Stress I tell ya.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, I am going to watch The Following. Catch up with yall later.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 25, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well, I am going to watch The Following. Catch up with yall later.




Night Neil.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 25, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Crash course in financials, dealin with quotes and customers, on top of being the supervisor and lead fabricator.  Stress I tell ya.


I feel your pain!!

Going from a Mom, and Pop kind of business to the corporate world with a ISO 9001 certification, and internal audits, outside audits, and corrective actions!!

If I had any hair left I would be pulling it out!!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I feel your pain!!
> 
> Going from a Mom, and Pop kind of business to the corporate world with a ISO 9001 certification, and internal audits, outside audits, and corrective actions!!
> 
> If I had any hair left I would be pulling it out!!



Yeah RUTTN, I retired two years earlier that I had planned on just to save my hair. Take all you listed and throw in OSHA and EPA regs and it can drive a man to drink. But as I look back I am glad I retired when I did. It is fun.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 25, 2013)

Good evening Mr. Rutt... yeah thank God that this is a mom and pop type of company. Still gotta go over the FICA and ins, dental premiums, etc. The retired pres has stepped back in to crash course me, and he's having knee replacement surgery at the end of March. He says he'll have me with the company in my lap by then.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2013)

Laneybird said:


> Good evening Mr. Rutt... yeah thank God that this is a mom and pop type of company. Still gotta go over the FICA and ins, dental premiums, etc. The retired pres has stepped back in to crash course me, and he's having knee replacement surgery at the end of March. He says he'll have me with the company in my lap by then.



You will do fine.


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You will do fine.





Thanks KyDawg!   That's what he's saying. I've already been Vice President for a year, although it came without any money. Hoping that will change after she get's back.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah RUTTN, I retired two years earlier that I had planned on just to save my hair. Take all you listed and throw in OSHA and EPA regs and it can drive a man to drink. But as I look back I am glad I retired when I did. It is fun.


Wish I could retire, but I haven't quite made the age requirement for that yet!!

We've got the OSHA, and other regs coming along as well!!



Laneybird said:


> Good evening Mr. Rutt... yeah thank God that this is a mom and pop type of company. Still gotta go over the FICA and ins, dental premiums, etc. The retired pres has stepped back in to crash course me, and he's having knee replacement surgery at the end of March. He says he'll have me with the company in my lap by then.


Hope it all winds up well for you!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2013)

Happy WET Tuesday to all of you this morning.  This Georgia rain keeps coming down, down, down, and I am treading water trying to keep afloat.

I sure hope this stuff stops early today so I might be able to get some real work done for my customers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2013)

It is a Twosday so have a second cup of pleasure today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds like a whole herd of cows on a flat rock out there this mernin. It's Stress Test Tuesday.........yippppeee..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 26, 2013)

Leaves stopped up the plug hole in my boat


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

mornin y'all, I thought it was going to start rainin?.......


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2013)

good morning ever body...........this is how my drive looked this morning........i'm on my house side looking out the drive in this pic






opposite of the pic I took yesterday


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> good morning ever body...........this is how my drive looked this morning........i'm on my house side looking out the drive in this pic
> 
> View attachment 717802
> 
> ...



Yeah you have had a touch of rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like a whole herd of cows on a flat rock out there this mernin. It's Stress Test Tuesday.........yippppeee..



Good Luck.....must be one of those days, I've got an apperntment with my Cardiologist this mernin.



blood on the ground said:


> mornin y'all, I thought it was going to start rainin?.......



Moanin blood!! 



rydert said:


> good morning ever body...........this is how my drive looked this morning........i'm on my house side looking out the drive in this pic
> 
> View attachment 717802
> 
> ...



Mornin dert, get a runnin start!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah you have had a touch of rain.



Ahhh...just a puddle!!  Mornin Neil!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck.....must be one of those days, I've got an apperntment with my Cardiologist this mernin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mernin Jeff, hope all is good withya ticker


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin Jeff, hope all is good withya ticker



Thanks, you and me bof!! I'm more worried bout the butt chewing I'm prolly gonna get though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck.....must be one of those days, I've got an apperntment with my Cardiologist this mernin.


Thanks JC. Just found out it's gonna be a treadmill test...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck.....must be one of those days, I've got an apperntment with my Cardiologist this mernin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Jeffro  Hope the Doc is good to ya. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks JC. Just found out it's gonna be a treadmill test...



Hope all goes well for you too my friend


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks JC. Just found out it's gonna be a treadmill test...



I've never done one of those....walkin wouldn't be so bad, but when they turned it up to a run watch out!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Jeffro  Hope the Doc is good to ya.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all goes well for you too my friend


Thanks Neil. Me and Jeffro are gonna hook up after the Dr.'s visits and drink ourselves silly..


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 

Jeff & Mig hope everything goes good for y'all today!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin y'all, I thought it was going to start rainin?.......


you slept thru it...........


rydert said:


> good morning ever body...........this is how my drive looked this morning........i'm on my house side looking out the drive in this pic
> 
> View attachment 717802
> 
> ...


yeah, you got a little bit too.............. my gauge registered 3", I got 2.5 over night..........


Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah you have had a touch of rain.





Jeff C. said:


> Thanks, you and me bof!! I'm more worried bout the butt chewing I'm prolly gonna get though.


 you probably deserve it.......... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks JC. Just found out it's gonna be a treadmill test...


 what's a little walking??


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks Neil. Me and Jeffro are gonna hook up after the Dr.'s visits and drink ourselves silly..


make sure it's red wine, that's alllllll the rage for health benefits now.........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Jeff & Mig hope everything goes good for y'all today!


Mernin!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Jeff & Mig hope everything goes good for y'all today!


We tried to get Nurse Cortney to be present at our visits but she said she was too busy to fool with us old fogies.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what's a little walking??






Keebs said:


> make sure it's red wine, that's alllllll the rage for health benefits now.........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > what's a little walking??
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> make sure it's red wine, that's alllllll the rage for health benefits now.........



 I should be really healthy then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks Neil. Me and Jeffro are gonna hook up after the Dr.'s visits and drink ourselves silly..



Heck yeah......blood thinners and alkyhol go great together!! 



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Jeff & Mig hope everything goes good for y'all today!



Thanks, Crickett!! They sucked blood from me the other day, so......



Keebs said:


> you slept thru it...........
> 
> yeah, you got a little bit too.............. my gauge registered 3", I got 2.5 over night..........
> 
> ...



Ofcourse I do!! 

Good for us, we buy it by the case!! 

Any word from kracker?? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> We tried to get Nurse Cortney to be present at our visits but she said she was too busy to fool with us old fogies.



Plus, all she wanted to do was stick us with sharp objects!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Gotta go get ready.....catch y'all on the flip flop!! Ruuuuunn Miguel, ruuuunnnnn!!  Hope all goes well, hoss!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2013)

Drive by, mornin ya'll. I'll try to catch up later.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Drive by, mornin ya'll. I'll try to catch up later.



Me too Mud. Tax season in FULL swing. 

I hope all the doctor appointments go good ya'll.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!



KEEBS.... MERNIN 

Just when I thought your avatars couldn't get any stranger.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Drive by, mornin ya'll. I'll try to catch up later.


mernin.....what happened ? looks like somebody dun took off with the front of yer truck!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too Mud. Tax season in FULL swing.
> 
> I hope all the doctor appointments go good ya'll.



mernin!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ofcourse I do!!
> 
> Good for us, we buy it by the case!!
> 
> Any word from kracker??


 you always need a chewin!
not a WORD from the sap sucker!


mudracing101 said:


> Drive by, mornin ya'll. I'll try to catch up later.


 I waxed the ski's last night, you ready for this afternoon?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too Mud. Tax season in FULL swing.
> 
> I hope all the doctor appointments go good ya'll.


 I thought about you yesterday, realizing you'd be knee deep in figures!


Sterlo58 said:


> KEEBS.... MERNIN
> 
> Just when I thought your avatars _*couldn't get any stranger*_.


NEVER think that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I should be really healthy then!



Your avitar....... Gots to make JeffC feel better.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

pork roast an broccoli fer luncha


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> pork roast an broccoli fer luncha


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too Mud. Tax season in FULL swing.
> 
> I hope all the doctor appointments go good ya'll.


Aint even done my taxes yet


Keebs said:


> you always need a chewin!
> not a WORD from the sap sucker!
> 
> I waxed the ski's last night, you ready for this afternoon?
> ...


I'm tired of the ski's, makes my back hurt. Lets use the tube today.



blood on the ground said:


> pork roast an broccoli fer luncha



Gotta take the parents out fo lunch, its their anniversary, might as well do steak


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint even done my taxes yet
> I'm tired of the ski's, makes my back hurt. Lets use the tube today.
> 
> 
> ...



eeewwww, nobody in here likes steak... yuck!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint even done my taxes yet
> I'm tired of the ski's, makes my back hurt. Lets use the tube today.
> 
> 
> ...


Then YOU get it patched from the last time I pulled you on it.......... 'member?!?!?!
Tell "CONGRATS" from me!


blood on the ground said:


> eeewwww, nobody in here likes steak... yuck!


 you ain't right, man!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your avitar....... Gots to make JeffC feel better.









blood on the ground said:


> eeewwww, nobody in here likes steak... yuck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Drive by, mornin ya'll. I'll try to catch up later.



Hurrup, your majesty!! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too Mud. Tax season in FULL swing.
> 
> I hope all the doctor appointments go good ya'll.



Thanks sweety!!  Clean bill of health(cept for a little tad high on the bad cholesterol) 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your avitar....... Gots to make JeffC feel better.



Matter of fact, I think I'll just go ahead and take this opportunity to spank Miz Crikett!

  





blood on the ground said:


> eeewwww, nobody in here likes steak... yuck!



Gonna cook a flank steak tonight, med rare!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wishin i had some chinese food fer lunch but i guess a sub n salad will do!


_Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

lilD1188 said:


> Wishin i had some chinese food fer lunch but i guess a sub n salad will do!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_



 Where da baby??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks sweety!!  Clean bill of health(cept for a little tad high on the bad cholesterol)


 You're forgiven, that can be worked on!


lilD1188 said:


> Wishin i had some chinese food fer lunch but i guess a sub n salad will do!
> 
> 
> _Posted  from  Gon.com App  for  Android_


 yep, best to go light & very natural from here on out!


Jeff C. said:


> Where da baby??


 DUH, in her belly!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Where da baby??



she is letting me be da baby sitta... almost got the lil feller used ta chewin on a tooth pick


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hurrup, your majesty!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Glad you got a good checkup!  




But whatchu  me for??? I didn't do nuttin'!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You're forgiven, that can be worked on!
> 
> yep, best to go light & very natural from here on out!
> 
> DUH, in her belly!!



WOOPS I thought the lil feller had already been borned...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> WOOPS I thought the lil feller had already been borned...


 I PROMISE, you WILL know when he has been hatch.........eerrr borned............ uummm Gets Here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You're forgiven, that can be worked on!
> 
> yep, best to go light & very natural from here on out!
> 
> DUH, in her belly!!



He gave me 6 months to skraiten up, or else!! 

But he's still where ever she iz!! 



Crickett said:


> Glad you got a good checkup!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank ya darlin!! 

Cuz I ain't got no powers to change your avatar, all I can do is  

The Jag saw it last night lookin over my shoulder and said, "what is that"? I asked him if he recognized it. He said, "yeah, it's our garbage can." Lookin all  
 





blood on the ground said:


> she is letting me be da baby sitta... almost got the lil feller used ta chewin on a tooth pick





blood on the ground said:


> WOOPS I thought the lil feller had already been borned...



I was gettin ready to say...... 



Keebs said:


> I PROMISE, you WILL know when he has been hatch.........eerrr borned............ uummm Gets Here!



OH, REALLY!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He gave me 6 months to skraiten up, or else!!
> 
> The Jag saw it last night lookin over my shoulder and said, "what is that"? I asked him if he recognized it. He said, "yeah, it's our garbage can." Lookin all
> 
> ...


6 months it is then!
 poor Jag!
Yes, REALLY!!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks sweety!!  Clean bill of health(cept for a little tad high on the bad cholesterol)



congrats on the kinda clean bill of health



Keebs said:


> yep, best to go light & very natural from here on out!



why?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

its a weee bit cool out with the wind... momma aint going to be happy when i tell her we dun run outa fire wood...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Back from the up hill runnin session on da treadmill. Dr. said I'm good, he's just gonna add cholesterol meds to the ones I'm already takin. Looks like y'all gotta put with me a little longer.


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back from the up hill runnin session on da treadmill. Dr. said I'm good, he's just gonna add cholesterol meds to the ones I'm already takin. Looks like y'all gotta put with me a little longer.



that's good news


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> why?


 I swaunee, you menfolk....................  


blood on the ground said:


> its a weee bit cool out with the wind... momma aint going to be happy when i tell her we dun run outa fire wood...


 chop chop!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back from the up hill runnin session on da treadmill. Dr. said I'm good, he's just gonna add cholesterol meds to the ones I'm already takin. Looks like y'all gotta put with me a little longer.


 I don't mind you being a pill popper..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I don't mind you being a pill popper..............


Ain't that some junk. Give up caffeine and salt and go to eatin mostly whole foods and all that jazz to get healthy, and part of the process is poppin pills.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't that some junk. Give up caffeine and salt and go to eatin mostly whole foods and all that jazz to get healthy, and part of the process is poppin pills.


Ain't nuttin but a thang, you just work it in the routine........... the more you fret about it, the worse it'll seem & be.............. ride the wave bro, just ride the wave........... or in your case, the slope!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back from the up hill runnin session on da treadmill. Dr. said I'm good, he's just gonna add cholesterol meds to the ones I'm already takin. Looks like y'all gotta put with me a little longer.







Jeff C. said:


> He gave me 6 months to skraiten up, or else!!
> 
> But he's still where ever she iz!!
> 
> ...



Is it drivin' you  yet? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't that some junk. Give up caffeine and salt and go to eatin mostly whole foods and all that jazz to get healthy, and part of the process is poppin pills.



Have a glass of red wine!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Is it drivin' you  yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a glass of red wine!


I'm one of the lucky ones that don't get that privilage. Low HDL and high triglycerides mean alkyhawl is a no-no.. Even red wine, but I might sneak a glass erry now n then.


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2013)

I see da sun!!


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

Stress tests, cardio check ups, waiting on grand youngin's to get here .... how did I get so many old folks for friends??


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back from the up hill runnin session on da treadmill. Dr. said I'm good, he's just gonna add cholesterol meds to the ones I'm already takin. Looks like y'all gotta put with me a little longer.



im glad yer tickers tickin like it should brutha.... do you want some good exasize? you can come help me cutt some fire wood before the lil women gets home...


----------



## Crickett (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm one of the lucky ones that don't get that privilage. Low HDL and high triglycerides mean alkyhawl is a no-no.. Even red wine, but I might sneak a glass erry now n then.



Well..... I ain't suppose to either but I gotta have a glass every now & then too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Stress tests, cardio check ups, waiting on grand youngin's to get here .... how did I get so many old folks for friends??



whats wrong wif old folks


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Stress tests, cardio check ups, waiting on grand youngin's to get here .... how did I get so many old folks for friends??


TAAAAGGGG!!!!!!!!!!! Hey!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> congrats on the kinda clean bill of health
> 
> 
> 
> why?



Preciate it.....It wasn't too bad, he gave me 6 mos to potentially correct it with diet and exercise. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Back from the up hill runnin session on da treadmill. Dr. said I'm good, he's just gonna add cholesterol meds to the ones I'm already takin. Looks like y'all gotta put with me a little longer.



Always need some 60 grit around, if not, least a messican!! 

Glad to hear it, bro!! Mine told me I'm gonna do the stress test in a year.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ain't that some junk. Give up caffeine and salt and go to eatin mostly whole foods and all that jazz to get healthy, and part of the process is poppin pills.



Not only that, he told me today that cholesterol is mostly hereditary, so pop them pills 



Keebs said:


> Ain't nuttin but a thang, you just work it in the routine........... the more you fret about it, the worse it'll seem & be.............. ride the wave bro, just ride the wave........... or in your case, the slope!



Easy for you to say  



Crickett said:


> Is it drivin' you  yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Have a glass of red wine!



No, long as I'm drankin wine!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Stress tests, cardio check ups, waiting on grand youngin's to get here .... how did I get so many old folks for friends??






blood on the ground said:


> im glad yer tickers tickin like it should brutha.... do you want some good exasize? you can come help me cutt some fire wood before the lil women gets home...



He ain't cleared me for exercise yet. Go figure 



Crickett said:


> Well..... I ain't suppose to either but I gotta have a glass every now & then too!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> whats wrong wif old folks



Didn't say there was anything WRONG with 'em ... I just ain't accustomed to hanging out with 'em!   



Keebs said:


> TAAAAGGGG!!!!!!!!!!! Hey!!!



HEY!    You keepin' your head above water??


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He ain't cleared me for exercise yet. Go figure



You ain't been cleared for drinkin' nor exercise yet here you are whipping me and toastin her!    No wonder he gave you that assortment of pills ... Doc knows you ain't gonna follow instructions!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Stress tests, cardio check ups, waiting on grand youngin's to get here .... how did I get so many old folks for friends??



I'll beg yo pardon, my Cardiologist said I was young, vibrant, and good lookin.....1 outta 3 ain't bad!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

rydert said:


> I see da sun!!



oooo .... oooo  ooooo ... I saw it!  it was just there for a second but I saw it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> You ain't been cleared for drinkin' nor exercise yet here you are whipping me and toastin her!    No wonder he gave you that assortment of pills ... Doc knows you ain't gonna follow instructions!


Personal attaaaaaack, personal attaaaaack...........Where's a mod when you need one?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll beg yo pardon, my Cardiologist said I was young, vibrant, and good lookin.....1 outta 3 ain't bad!!



 

Ok folks ... fastest hour of the day is over ... gotta get back to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Ok folks ... fastest hour of the day is over ... gotta get back to work.



Dang...we just rolled up!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personal attaaaaaack, personal attaaaaack...........Where's a mod when you need one?



What personal attack??  I just stated facts.  Don't tell me were gonna have to add dementia to your list of ailments.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Easy for you to say


 I gots a handful I pop every morning too..........


Tag-a-long said:


> Didn't say there was anything WRONG with 'em ... I just ain't accustomed to hanging out with 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!    You keepin' your head above water??


Shoot yeah, I got the boat tied up & the inner tube patched & ready, you ready to rock & roll?!?
How you been?


Tag-a-long said:


> You ain't been cleared for drinkin' nor exercise yet here you are whipping me and toastin her!    No wonder he gave you that assortment of pills ... _*Doc knows you ain't gonna follow instructions*_!


 yep, someone else knows him like we do!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Personal attaaaaaack, personal attaaaaack...........Where's a mod when you need one?


she's entitled!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gots a handful I pop every morning too..........
> 
> Shoot yeah, I got the boat tied up & the inner tube patched & ready, you ready to rock & roll?!?
> How you been?
> ...





I know...sux don't it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2013)

Glad to see everyone is doing well !!! 



Cut our trip a day early due to crappy weather, glad to be back at da Luv Shak !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I know...sux don't it!!


~shrug~ just a routine, darlin'.............. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad to see everyone is doing well !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cut our trip a day early due to crappy weather, glad to be back at da Luv Shak !!!


 Qwauck is Back!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


> Didn't say there was anything WRONG with 'em ... I just ain't accustomed to hanging out with 'em!
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!    You keepin' your head above water??



yep aint nuthin wrong with it... both my friends are yrs older than me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep aint nuthin wrong with it... both my friends are yrs older than me



you gotz two?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you gotz two?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2013)

Grrrrrrrr, truck's still in the body shop.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrr, truck's still in the body shop.


 you DID come back a day early..............


----------



## rydert (Feb 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you gotz two?



I believe he is counting hisself.........................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you DID come back a day early..............





It wouldn't be in there if it wasn't for a WOMAN !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It wouldn't be in there if it wasn't for a WOMAN !!!


 you wouldn't be here if it weren't for a woman.............. one way or another.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you wouldn't be here if it weren't for a woman.............. one way or another.............





Now you trying to get all scientific . . .





It's Seth's birthday and he's nowhere to be found ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad to see everyone is doing well !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cut our trip a day early due to crappy weather, glad to be back at da Luv Shak !!!



  belated Happy Anniversary to both of y'all, Doc!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2013)

Lunch was good
Hey Keebs, i found another fifty foot of rope That ourt to keep me out of the rooster tails.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you gotz two?



yep, you an keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> belated Happy Anniversary to both of y'all, Doc!!





Thank ya Chief !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now you trying to get all scientific . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you know me so well.............
You ain't called da boy yet?!?!


mudracing101 said:


> Lunch was good
> Hey Keebs, i found another fifty foot of rope That ourt to keep me out of the rooster tails.


 we tried that before, remember............. dang you DID smack yo head good the other day!


blood on the ground said:


> yep, you an keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> yep, you an keebs



Well, if I may say so mysep.....You gotz two GOOD uns.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2013)

Well I see that Kracker is LURKING.  Give us an update please???


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

anybody want ta go fer a ride on a pank 4wheeler?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

I see a kracker!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want ta go fer a ride on a pank 4wheeler?



no


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> anybody want ta go fer a ride on a pank 4wheeler?


 I'll drive YOU ride, you tend to be accident prone....... 

KRACKER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I see a kracker!!!


wiff dem goggles on?!??!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, if I may say so mysep.....You gotz two GOOD uns.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2013)

Has anyone seen the real sun today?  


The weather map really messed me up as it showed that the rain was already gone way over into South Carolina and it was still raining on me on the way up to Lincolnton and back.  I came very close to having to drive to Thomaston earlier this morning due to a customer emergency but thankfully my customer can wait until tomorrow.  The textile mill in Thomaston and Southeastern Motor Freight Lines better get they stuff together this afternoon and deliver it tomorrow morning for sure.  The dang mill was 5 days in shipping to me.


----------



## kracker (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm home!! Thanks for the prayers and concern from everyone. 

Docs never did figure out where the bleeding was coming from, I think between my blood thinner being out of whack, a bleeding ulcer and Chrons, it just happened.

Gave me a bunch of Lasix thru my IV and I got rid of a bunch of excess fluids, so I can at least walk across the room without needing to rest.

Once again thanks for the thoughts and prayers, they mean a lot.

And Keebs, you were just repeating what I told on myself about the smartphone.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm home!! Thanks for the prayers and concern from everyone.
> 
> Docs never did figure out where the bleeding was coming from, I think between my blood thinner being out of whack, a bleeding ulcer and Chrons, it just happened.
> 
> ...


 good deal................ sorry I had to cut it short on ya........... boss can stay on either of cells all day long, but don't let me get on little phone call & I get "the look"!
Glad you're better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wiff dem goggles on?!??!



Cain't nobody lurk on me no mo, not even Carl!! 



kracker said:


> I'm home!! Thanks for the prayers and concern from everyone.
> 
> Docs never did figure out where the bleeding was coming from, I think between my blood thinner being out of whack, a bleeding ulcer and Chrons, it just happened.
> 
> ...



Glad yer back  hope ya feelin better Richie!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2013)

kracker said:


> I'm home!! Thanks for the prayers and concern from everyone.
> 
> Docs never did figure out where the bleeding was coming from, I think between my blood thinner being out of whack, a bleeding ulcer and Chrons, it just happened.
> 
> ...


Hope they get you figured out eventually. It can't be fun goin through all of that stuff.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2013)

hey if we put all our money together we could by a van and I would be glad to drive all of you around to your doc appointments.. just a thought


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2013)

Who's getting the next one going?


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> hey if we put all our money together we could by a van and I would be glad to drive all of you around to your doc appointments.. just a thought



Long as you don't call it "blood on the ground" shuttle service.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 26, 2013)

Time for someone to cook up another batch of driveler stew !!!!!   This one is all gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 26, 2013)

We got a bakers's dozen of theses oysters.


----------

